# Nintendo blocks flashcards with DSi firmware 1.4.1



## Opium (Sep 8, 2010)

*Nintendo blocks flashcards with DSi firmware 1.4.1*
do not update!



Nintendo has just blocked flashards on the DSi yet again with the release of firmware update 1.4.1 today. However, it does not seem like all flashcards have been affected.

Nintendo's system menu update page says the new firmware provides "behind-the-scenes improvements", but as expected that is really just PR speak for "no more homebrew for you". This is the first incremental update for the DSi in over a year, yet it is not believed there are any new features for the DSi outside of flashcards being blocked.

Several GBAtemp users have updated and tested their flashcards and ended up with a black screen that tells them to turn off the power. The Supercard DSTwo and Acekard 2i are confirmed to be blocked, but resident AKAIO developer and flashcard wizz Normmatt says the EZ-Flash Vi and iSmartDS have not been blocked. We will keep a list of confirmed flashcards.

Thanks to SickPuppy for the original tip-off on the forums about this update.

For now, steer clear of the update if you want to keep using your flashcard!


			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> Nintendo DSi Menu Ver 1.4.1U
> 
> + This update provides behind-the-scenes improvements to system performance.Below is a list of confirmed blocked/unblocked flashcards as reported by GBAtemp members.
> 
> ...


----------



## shango46 (Sep 8, 2010)

First Sony with 3.42 and now Nintendo with 1.41. Microsoft, your up next!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure "behind-the-scenes improvements" means "Fuck your flashcarts!".


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 8, 2010)

Im Going To Update Let's See nintendo

Why Does It Say I Can't Connect To the Server?I Have 3 Bars....Error Code: 034302

Nintendo Dsi Shop Is Going Through Maintainence Huh Sounds Fun


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 8, 2010)

It's obvious this was made to block the exploit wintermute made (or added onto if you want to get technical).


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 8, 2010)

glad i don't have a dsi anymore!


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 8, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> It's obvious this was made to block the exploit wintermute made (or added onto if you want to get technical).


? I'm always the last to know about anything XD


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 8, 2010)

so who wants to test to see if it blocks flashcarts?


----------



## Shinintendo (Sep 8, 2010)

If it block flashcarts or dsi key exploit it can go f*** itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who needs it anyway.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont think that update will block any flash cards. The 1.4.*1* implies more probably just a small fix.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I dont think that update will block any flash cards. The 1.4.*1* implies more probably just a small fix.



I'm not willing to risk it....I'll wait till it's safe


----------



## haddad (Sep 8, 2010)

So does this mean we should not update? Ill disconnect from my wifi until this is confirmed and tested >_<

Everyone, dont update!


----------



## MadClaw (Sep 8, 2010)

"Behind the scenes".................Come on Nintendo. Almost a full 13 months since your last update and you can't come up with anything new? F*ck you!


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm going to update as soon as possible becuase I wanna see if This Will Block my Acekard 2i


----------



## Another World (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for posting this news! my dsi is nothing without a flash kit and dsi-ware. i'll wait to see how this plays out before trying to run any updates. sadly i have 500 dsi-ware points in the shop right now. lets hope their little shop update doesn't screw up my stored points =P

-another world


----------



## murkurie (Sep 8, 2010)

updated, will test SCDS2


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 8, 2010)

In a few minutes i will upload a video showing if this will block my dsi ok?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

*bites nails nervously*


----------



## murkurie (Sep 8, 2010)

Update blocks my Super card DStwo just gives a error saying to hold power to turn system off


Spoiler














yes I used a DSi to take these photos of a DSi


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

many thanks to all you guys who's testing this new firmware


----------



## cornaljoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Seems like Sony is rubbing off on Nintendo.  They're like: OMG, Sony came out with an update that blocks an exploit a week after it's release! Maybe we should do something too...


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 8, 2010)

sorry blocked my acekard 2i But im uploading the video


----------



## shango46 (Sep 8, 2010)

AcekardTeam said:
			
		

> sorry blocked my acekard 2i But im uploading the video




I knew it! This is why I don't have wifi enabled on my DSi XL. I knew it was only a matter of time before they blocked it. So now it is time to figure out exactly what they did in this firmware and see what can be done to get around it.


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

this is scary its FlashCart vs DS again... 

i wanna see who will be the first to bypass the update... (R4i Gold again?)


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 8, 2010)

The way Flash Cart makers were dealing with this problem was bad enough in the first place. Hopefully this will make them find a better solution.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 8, 2010)

zzz another firmware block xD good thing i dont have a DSI suckers!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 8, 2010)

Did they force DSi to use RSA check this time? Or was it something different?


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLGpHJop23w Just for the people who don't beleive me


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 8, 2010)

we may most probably see a work around but since this came way after 1.4, it might not be tht easy


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

i wish they can make their logo appear again like the old times =)


----------



## YayMii (Sep 8, 2010)

AcekardTeam said:
			
		

> Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLGpHJop23w Just for the people who don't beleive me


Thanks for the info, but please change your name. It's misleading because the real AK Team has a GBAtemp account.


----------



## antwill (Sep 8, 2010)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> "Behind the scenes".................Come on Nintendo. Almost a full 13 months since your last update and you can't come up with anything new? F*ck you!


They're the leaders in 'innovation'


----------



## Normmatt (Sep 8, 2010)

EZVi and IsmartDS both work on this firmware, it seems nintendo targeted only AK2i and Supercard as they have the largest userbase.


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> EZVi and IsmartDS both work on this firmware, it seems nintendo targeted only AK2i and Supercard as they have the largest userbase.



NOW THATS A WHOOPING NEWS!!


----------



## YayMii (Sep 8, 2010)

G'dammit, Nintendo. You're worse at this than Sony. You're not even using the carrot and stick method (giving rewards in exchange for flashcart usage).

EDIT: Someone test the DSonei.


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> G'dammit, Nintendo. You're worse at this than Sony. You're not even using the carrot and stick method (giving rewards in exchange for flashcart usage).
> 
> EDIT: Someone test the DSonei.



who tested it?

what do you mean by "giving rewards in exchange for using flashcart?"


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 8, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> EZVi and IsmartDS both work on this firmware, it seems nintendo targeted only AK2i and Supercard as they have the largest userbase.


Seriously? What about iEDGE and M3i Zero? I can't believe Nintendo "selects" flashcart block this time.


----------



## felixsrg (Sep 8, 2010)

So nintendo is aiming higher this time huh? so are the Acekard and Supercard the only ones we know the 1.4.1 block?


----------



## YayMii (Sep 8, 2010)

o2oxygen said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody. I just want somebody to test it, as it doesn't use Danny Phantom or Fish Tycoon.

And I mean that they would include new features with the 'piracy' killer (what Sony has been doing with the PSP for a while now).


----------



## Opium (Sep 8, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> EZVi and IsmartDS both work on this firmware, it seems nintendo targeted only AK2i and Supercard as they have the largest userbase.



Thanks for the info!

It seems strange that Nintendo would just block a few cards when they all use the same exploit.

If anyone tests any other cards please post and I'll update the list on the portal.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> EZVi and IsmartDS both work on this firmware, it seems nintendo targeted only AK2i and Supercard as they have the largest userbase.



I always thought R4 clones had the biggest userbase


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 8, 2010)

the question is, is that does the new update actually block those retail games? because doesn't every flash cart use a little code from some shovel ware games?

sad face

i own acekard 2i and scds2, they would block those carts, i wonder if the iplayer can bypass this update?


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL I Should think before doing things (How Am I Going To Play Pokemon White LOL)


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 8, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> the question is, is that does the new update actually block those retail games? because doesn't every flash cart use a little code from some shovel ware games?
> 
> sad face
> 
> i own acekard 2i and scds2, they would block those carts, i wonder if the iplayer can bypass this update?



I would imagine this new firmware simply does a RSA signature check. Of course I'm no expert on this. We'll just have to see what kind of "behind-scene improvement" Nintendo does this time.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

AcekardFan said:
			
		

> LOL I Should think before doing things (How Am I Going To Play Pokemon White LOL)




funny stuff..I'm pretty sure they'll have a fix for this before the new pokemon comes out


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmm... I better go and buy my DSI quickly before they re-stack the shelves with 1.41's...

I dunno but for some reason I had a feeling this would happen because of the recent price drop on the DSI.(over here as far as I know had a price drop...)


----------



## zeromac (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol only the Acekard and SCDS2 are affected... Sad day


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

as long as I'm not forced to make this update, this won't effect me much


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 8, 2010)

It Doesn't Really Matter To me Becuase My Bro Is Getting A Ds in 2 days I will use that (Suck It Nintendo)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

Does the update just block Danny Phantom headed cards?


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 8, 2010)

Peace Guys I'm Calling It A Day Im Tired


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

Can someone please test a Star Wars Lethal Alliance card?


I'd do it myself but I only have 1 DSi. and can't afford to lose it to the update.


----------



## wechip (Sep 8, 2010)

Just tried M3i Zero and it doesn´t work.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not an expert in flashcarts but i know the dstwo and ak2i got dual bootstrap icon to display when they are inserted in a dslite or a dsi.
I suppose they just have to display the dsi icon only now to fix that issue.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 8, 2010)

Right now I'm about to buy a DSi XL following 09/12 price drop. I just hope I don't end up one with 1.4.1.


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 8, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Right now I'm about to buy a DSi XL following 09/12 price drop. I just hope I don't end up one with 1.4.1.


pretty sure you'll luck out. I'll be NOT updating, and my DSONEi will remain working >:|


----------



## cornaljoe (Sep 8, 2010)

If some cards still work doesn't that mean all Acekard and Supercard have to do is update their bootloader to fix this?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 8, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Right now I'm about to buy a DSi XL following 09/12 price drop. I just hope I don't end up one with 1.4.1.


those have probably been siting on the shelves for months


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 8, 2010)

Luckily, I have a DS Lite and not a DSi =)


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 8, 2010)

It's ok on EZ5i and Hyper R4i.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> It's ok on EZ5i and Hyper R4i.




Which game icon does Hyper R4i use?

EZ5i uses Tak Juju, yes?


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I guess it's time to go look for my DSONEi 'fireware' adapter, then.
Shouldn't take more than a week or so.


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

i wonder what if??? Nintendo is just pretending? example... for now the 1.4.1 blocks Ak2i and other carts... and some carts still works by that on mind poeple will say "ill just update and buy EzFlash since it works on the 1.4.1" now that most people are running 1.4.1 nintendo will release 1.4.2 blocking the remaining carts that can be used on 1.4.1


----------



## zeromac (Sep 8, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Luckily, I have a DS Lite and not a DSi =)


ahmen


----------



## junn (Sep 8, 2010)

updated dsi to 1.4.1.
tested, iplayer doesn't work.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm surprised this doesn't block the EZ-Flash Vi, as Nintendo do seem to like them http://ap.nintendo.com/detect/photos/platf...mp;categoryId=3 and advertise them as game copying devices, so people know which carts to get.


----------



## dilav (Sep 8, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I'm not an expert in flashcarts but i know the dstwo and ak2i got dual bootstrap icon to display when they are inserted in a dslite or a dsi.
> I suppose they just have to display the dsi icon only now to fix that issue.


Interesting, and that is true... but how about the iPlayer that is blocked does it have two icons too? Damn some of you people are really thinking.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t252714-new-dsi-firmwar...t&p=3098889

ROFL, I said yesterday they could make this kind of updates...

And they've done it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, prepare yourself for THOUSANDS of thread about "I updated my DSi in 1.4.1 HELP!"  "CAN I DOWNGRADE MY DSi??"


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 8, 2010)

ugh why no new functionality, this is soo stupid, only thing they add is anti-piracy,


----------



## x_r3ap3r_x (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone tested this on a DSTTi?


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't ya just love Nintendo's vanity?
"Stop pirating all of THESE games, or we won't let you legally buy these smaller, less entertaining games!"


----------



## dan_was_here9901 (Sep 8, 2010)

Does Supercard DSOnei still work?

and does anyone know if supercard or acekard have a fix for this yet?


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 8, 2010)

dan_was_here9901 said:
			
		

> Does Supercard DSOnei still work?
> 
> and does anyone know if supercard or acekard have a fix for this yet?


They're probably only just hearing about this like we are.
It's a good thing they have updatable kernals though.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 8, 2010)

Nintendo did ya say i must update or else?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As long as new games don't require force updates, im kwl.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 8, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Luckily, I have a DS Lite and not a DSi =)


Same here


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 8, 2010)

hopefully all blocked flashcards can be updated with a fix (as they initially claimed anyhow) 

.. also about time ninty ?


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

Update:TESTED AND NOT WORKING WITH DSTTi!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks god I saw this ......

I've got a DSi, but luckily I keep WiFi switched off & I don't use the DSi Shop.

Only thing is - Will I still be able to use the Web Browser ?? or will/has Ninty modified it that so you'll NEED the 1.4.1 update to use it ?? (not that I'm that worried - just find it handy now-&-again for a quick Web Browse)

I'll wait until there's a fix for the DSTwo before I'll even consider updating again


----------



## ignance (Sep 8, 2010)

It seems really curious that Nintendo would make this move so late in the game. I realize that Sony just dropped their own patch, but that was only a week after the exploit went viral. The flash cards have been up on 1.4 for over a year now. Did the code monkeys inhouse discover something that the homebrew crews either haven't found, or at least haven't yet made use of? I'm genuinely curious.

Oh, and will the posts of "HAY I DIDN'T GET A DSI LOL" please cease? It seems unnecessarily obnoxious. It's like laughing at someone's genetic disease. "TOO BAD ABOUT YOUR HEART CONDITION MY GENEOLOGY DOESN'T HAVE THAT TRAIT LOL" C'mon guys, we just found out we're broken, show a little compassion.


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

ignance said:
			
		

> It seems really curious that Nintendo would make this move so late in the game. I realize that Sony just dropped their own patch, but that was only a week after the exploit went viral. The flash cards have been up on 1.4 for over a year now. Did the code monkeys inhouse discover something that the homebrew crews either haven't found, or at least haven't yet made use of? I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> Oh, and will the posts of "HAY I DIDN'T GET A DSI LOL" please cease? It seems unnecessarily obnoxious. It's like laughing at someone's genetic disease. "TOO BAD ABOUT YOUR HEART CONDITION MY GENEOLOGY DOESN'T HAVE THAT TRAIT LOL" C'mon guys, we just found out we're broken, show a little compassion.



so I am guessing it might take days to make a fix?


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

why does many members are angry about when Nintendo tries to prevent piracy??? your just proving that you are so prone to pirating stuffs... for me i don't care if they block it or not as long as they produce more games and dont stop producing just because of piracy


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

o2oxygen said:
			
		

> why does many members are angry about when Nintendo tries to prevent piracy??? your just proving that you are so prone to pirating stuffs... for me i don't care if they block it or not as long as they produce more games and dont stop producing just because of piracy



I just want to get back to making some homebrew!


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> o2oxygen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



remember that one of the main reason why gaming company stops producing games is because of piracy... 

nah some guys are just using "Homebrew" as their reason for flashcarts


----------



## Woshmistro (Sep 8, 2010)

I was checking my Wii as it also got an update too today and I thought "Hm, I wonder if my DSi has an update too..."
At the end of the update I realised that the M3i Zero might not work any more, and it doesn't.
Good that these types of cards can have their firmware updated to get around this.
Very frustrating that nothing else noticeable has been added to the DSi.


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't understand why people seem so happy about having DS Lite. DSi has the same features, minus the GBA slot (I personally use a GBA SP for GBA games), plus cameras, games from DSiWare, some free applications like Flipnote Studio and Opera, etc. This new firmware does not download automatically, so as long you are not an idiot, and you do remember the events of 1.4e, your flashcards are completely safe. No reason to turn off Wi-Fi, as some stated, because it can't just install without your permission on its own.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> I can't understand why people seem so happy about having DS Lite. DSi has the same features, minus the GBA slot (I personally use a GBA SP for GBA games), plus cameras, games from DSiWare, some free applications like Flipnote Studio and Opera, etc. This new firmware does not download automatically, so as long you are not an idiot, and you do remember the events of 1.4e, your flashcards are completely safe. No reason to turn off Wi-Fi, as some stated, because it can't just install without your permission on its own.


Reasons:
1.We have DSLites,and can't be bothered to buy a DSi
2.Camera is meh,something to lure silly people,same with the music player
3.There aren't many good DSiWare IIRC,just a couple of them that are even free,and remember,going into the channel shop will ask for you to update,or no DSiWare to buy/download
4.No GBA,for some who don't have GBA's or have the EZFlash,its a waste of money,if you have a DSTWO,you can get better homebrew that DSiware(probably)


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> buffer_overflow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point is that DS Lite isn't better than DSi, that's a fact. I'm happy for you that you enjoy your DS Lite, but there's no reason to feel superior, like some people do. Besides, if you think that camera and music player is something to lure silly people, well, just (probably) look at your cellphone.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

I only have one wish for Team Acekard / Team AKAIO

_*Please* use a solution like the iPlayer did that we can update the AK2i without another DS. 

*Please.* _

Even if it takes more time. 

Please...


----------



## lolzed (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a point,but most cellphones now-a-days have decent camera's,plays mp3's,and can text...

meh enough about this


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 8, 2010)

You don't have to keep the WiFi off; they can't update the system without permission, so unless you're particularly stupid you'll be ok. I've had my DSi browser up a lot because my computer is being repaired (I'm virtually confined to the shoutbox) and it still works (although I haven't turned it off since last night), but I'd say there's no reason it wouldn't keep working; I'm using the Internet Channel on a 4.2 Wii right now after all.
Thank goodness I spent my spare points a few weeks ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a DSi cart but in case I get one I'll be staying on 1.4 for now.

...And it took so long to type with a Wiimote that some of my points have just been mentioned.


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

I am curious about one thing - if fixed flashcarts now "pretend" to be actual games, how does this new firmware affect their functionality? Or is there another way to check if a cart is an original one than just checking its signature?


----------



## shito (Sep 8, 2010)

at least the games don't require lastest firmware to work.


----------



## signz (Sep 8, 2010)

Heh, I'm curious about how the Teams will fix that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Tho I don't own a DSi, I know that it sucks for you guys)


----------



## indask8 (Sep 8, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm curious about how the Teams will fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not curious about how every "R4 Team" will fix it:

"Please Buy another one we are sorry"


----------



## dan_was_here9901 (Sep 8, 2010)

dan_was_here9901 said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha.  


and does anyone know the SCDS2 Super Nintendo Emu Release date?


----------



## Costello (Sep 8, 2010)

breaking news: R4i SDHC Hyper Gold 1.4.1U released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j/k


----------



## Snorlax (Sep 8, 2010)

This doesn't really bother me.
I've only ever found one game worth purchasing from the shop anyway.


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

wonder why no one is trying iEdge on 1.4.1? xD


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dang. I can't update. It blocks the DSTWO and AK2i. I'd be screwed.


----------



## hiigozali (Sep 8, 2010)

o2oxygen said:
			
		

> wonder why no one is trying iEdge on 1.4.1? xD



Doesnt work on 1.41 Confirmed!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 8, 2010)

luckily i have a DS PHAT! mohahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but i'm going to do a big update later
from my DS Phat to a 3DS


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 8, 2010)

Fianlly a try to stop Flashcarts by Nintendo. We'll see what the Supercard team will do to fix this...



			
				dan_was_here9901 said:
			
		

> and does anyone know the SCDS2 Super Nintendo Emu Release date?


"soon"


----------



## qlum (Sep 8, 2010)

luckily they didn't block ez-flash Vi +clones not that i'm going to update or anything


----------



## TLOZ (Sep 8, 2010)

An update that provides "behind-the-scenes improvements".
That's a great sentence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not a DSi owner though...
Just hope anybody will release some ""behind-the-scene" (lol) update for Homebrew-hacked Wii's


----------



## nathancnc (Sep 8, 2010)

F*ck this shit........ 

After more than a year Nintendo only updates to block certain flashcarts? WTF!!!!!!!! Why not new features? Man being ground pounded by Nintendo sux...............

PS I would not be surprised if they do a 1.4.2 soon to block more carts


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 8, 2010)

it's 10 days from the launch date for pokemon black & white. whoever didn't see this coming is just plain crazy. nintendo is a multi-million dollar corporation, and as such it's in their best interest to protect their properties and stockholder's investments.  I wouldn't be surprised if on top of this black & white also some new AP which will take weeks if not months to bypass.


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

nathancnc said:
			
		

> F*ck this shit........
> 
> After more than a year Nintendo only updates to block certain flashcarts? WTF!!!!!!!! Why not new features? Man being ground pounded by Nintendo sux...............
> 
> PS I would not be surprised if they do a 1.4.2 soon to block more carts



if you dont like nintendo why even bother buying a DS? its not nintendo's fault to block carts..... arent you happy nintendo is providing games & consoles despite of the spread of piracy??? just imagine Nintendo stop producing games and consoles and finally closed down because of piracy?


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

Piracy doesn't cause producers to lose anything. In fact, XBOX360 sold more games per console than PS3 even though pirated copies were never introduced to the latter. Fighting piracy is like fighting global warming, you can only lower it by .1%. And of course whine about it everywhere you can.


----------



## antwill (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> Piracy doesn't cause producers to lose anything. In fact, XBOX360 sold more games per console than PS3 even though pirated copies were never introduced to the latter. Fighting piracy is like fighting global warming, you can only lower it by .1%. And of course whine about it everywhere you can.


So I take it you have written statements from producers stating this yes? You're not just making this up and expecting everyone to believe you now are you?


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> Piracy doesn't cause producers to lose anything. In fact, XBOX360 sold more games per console than PS3 even though pirated copies were never introduced to the latter. Fighting piracy is like fighting global warming, you can only lower it by .1%. And of course whine about it everywhere you can.



yes i know but just imagine. your a game developer and you developed a game in 1-2 years and suddenly we pirate it and did not pay it or anything... and besides its not nintendos fault to do something like this its a way to protect their own product


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I do. It's not STRAIGHT from the producers, but the statistics are coming from them. Look here:
http://www.vgchartz.com/yearly.php
In case of PS3, the ratio of games-per-console is 7.07, in case of XBOX360, it's 8.72, which makes a big difference. Nobody can argue that XBOX360 has more pirated games.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

Can you discuss piracy in general and the superiority of the DS lite somewhere else, please?


----------



## o2oxygen (Sep 8, 2010)

well here in the Philippines i admit that piracy is really widely spread.. every time i go to some mall's i always see Xbox Pirated games... few only sells Wii and i asked why they said because only few people buy those games... but as of NDS and GBA alot of "100 in 1" game carts are being sold,


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 8, 2010)

The web browser does not require an update to be used guys.

Furthermore I'm thinking that maybe the EZ Flash Vi and a few others only work because the way they got around the 1.4 block was different from everyone else, and it was able to also get around the 1.4.1 (that or Nintendo couldn't figure out how to block them, both explanations are technically the same thing).


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes. Or these are maybe too unpopular / unknown cards to block them. They blocked the good ones, they know what they're doing.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 8, 2010)

this sucks for shoptemp. I got a dsi last month for 100 from ebay. Was going to buy superdstwo and 16gb kingston tomorrow. Now I'll have to spend my money else ware or wait for a fix. I never actually used my dsi yet, beyound poping in my japan copy of diamond to make sure it works. From what I have read the dsiware is pretty lame anyways. Maybe I'll update, maybe I won't


----------



## Irock23 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't get why they blocked the iPlayer if they were choosing carts, the iPlayer specifically doesn't play NDS roms, it can run emulators (not for NDS), but it comes clean, so what is the point, it just gives you more opportunities, which doesn't include pirating games, I'm sensing Nintendo has a bit of jealousy towards the iPlayer


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

Actually the iPlayer is used for GBA emulation mainly. 

GBA = piracy.

And the problem is that the iPlayer-Team (obvioulsy connected to Team Supercard) isn't supporting the card anymore. Nobody knows if we'll ever see an update for the iPlayer now. Same with DSTTi.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 8, 2010)

When would those "behind the scenes improvements" be actual behind the scenes improvements?

Even so, at least one person said that 1.4 was the start of the so-called "cat and mouse game"...

Wait... the flashcard I ordered is not affected! /EZ Flash Vi/ Whopee! I am pleased with making the right choice!

...though my brothers have an AceKard 2i and a SuperCar DS1i...
...and the one who has the AceKard has a DSi...

Uh-oh! I should warn them!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> some new AP which will take weeks if not months to bypass.


Yeah, just like the AP for GTA:CW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget that this game is DSi Enhanced and will already pose a problem on many carts, with or without AP.

Perhaps Nintendo are even so clever as to put an 'auto-firmware-update' function in the game whenever you connect to WiFi. Then again, you could just not connect to WiFi, but that'd be a bit stupid.

In short, piracy is bad, kids, just buy these games.


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Perhaps Nintendo are even so clever as to put an 'auto-firmware-update' function in the game whenever you connect to WiFi. Then again, you could just not connect to WiFi, but that'd be a bit stupid.



Nintendo, clever? An auto-update is impossible, you can't install new firmware without user's permission. Especially, it wouldn't be possible from a game, which is supposed to run on DSLite and Classic.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 8, 2010)

nintendo and clever should never be put in the same sentence...
anyway this is good news for me since i have Acekard2i and i dont wanna do the same as last time (go home to a friend JUST to use his DSlite to patch the Acekard with the camo patch, the one that makes the card look like a Denny phantom card) so now i never need to update... however i wonder how the other cards survived.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

It would be possible.

Pokémon could check the DSi firmware while starting. It would still work on DS Phat / Lite, though.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol flashcarts blocked? Big deal! I only use my DSi for DSi Ware games, flashcarts are for my Lite and Phat. So this won't hurt me one bit.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

The games are DSi Enhanced, therefore they have added content.

It is possible.

EDIT: Oh, BTW, this isn't a new firmware by any means, it's just a small update (like that update of a little while ago, which added some extra functionality for certain DSiWare or something like that).


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

And here I was telling my boy friend to get me a DSi just last night


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

Why, to encourage people to buy older consoles? Why haven't we seen this in case of Pokemon HG/SS?


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> It would be possible.
> 
> Pokémon could check the DSi firmware while starting. It would still work on DS Phat / Lite, though.



The retail version of pokemon could do that, but Nintendo would only do it if it had a way of then updating to 1.4.1 from the cartridge, so as not to exclude DSi users with no wi-fi.

If you're running Pokemon from a flashcart though, once you've booted to your flashcard menu you're in DS mode anyway, with no access to DSi features.  The Pokemon game would be running as if it was in a normal DS, and it wouldn't know to check the DSi firmware, even if it could access it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> Why, to encourage people to buy older consoles? Why haven't we seen this in case of Pokemon HG/SS?


Well with a DS Lite, I won't have to worry about encountering this problem since I own both the Acekard 2i and Supercard Two.


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> buffer_overflow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Games on a DSi flashcard act like they are inserted into Lite, so neither will I.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> Why, to encourage people to buy older consoles? Why haven't we seen this in case of Pokemon HG/SS?


People aren't more 'encouraged' to buy a console if it is hackable.

And even if so, that amount of people is still a minority, and nearly everyone already has a pre-DSi model of the DS, so yeah, I don't think that's what Nintendo would be having in mind.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But looking at this current update, flashcards have been blocked, so if you are using a flashcard you will encounter this problem as well you will need a DS Lite to fix this problem. So it is indeed wiser to get a DS Lite (again) than DSi at the moment.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

No. You just update the flashcart, THEN update the DSi.

DSi > DSL by far.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> No. You just update the flashcart, THEN update the DSi.
> 
> DSi > DSL by far.


If you update your DSi by accident, you are SOL without a DS Lite


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you can't, it asks you before you update. Unless you've got IQ equal to this of a houseplant.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t252834-acekard-not-working-now-help
This is going to happen quite often. People are going to update without once thinking about it and this is going to happen.
It happens with the Wii and it will happen with this.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I think that's what he was trying to say with 'IQ equal to this of a houseplant'.

And I fully agree with him. People these days are damn stupid.


----------



## Mr Skinner (Sep 8, 2010)

EZ Flash Team: Wins!


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 8, 2010)

dam now i am going to miss the dsi shop channel music


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Well, I think that's what he was trying to say with 'IQ equal to this of a houseplant'.
> 
> And I fully agree with him. People these days are damn stupid.


Noobs these days, always rude to people.
Anyways, I do expect this site to be flooded soon with people who updated without even thinking about what a Nintendo update always leads to, which is pretty much not fixing or adding anything, just blocking out something they don't like.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ...what a Nintendo update always leads to, which is pretty much not fixing or adding anything, just blocking out something they don't like.




Ditto for Sony.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> dam now i am going to miss the dsi shop channel music



Don't worry!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svq-47bF2bA

You can even download the MP3 there. Simply convert it to AAC in iTunes!


----------



## Dter ic (Sep 8, 2010)

ohhh shhht, another one? damm you dsi daamm you nintendo. no homebrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



luck i didn't update yet, hopefuly it will be fixed on the dstwo soon


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 8, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i know, i converted it to aac and put it on my dsi but the sound quality is really low


----------



## 9th_Sage (Sep 8, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Actually the iPlayer is used for GBA emulation mainly.
> 
> GBA = piracy.
> 
> ...


_

As far as I know the only reason that is possible is because of the built-in CPU that the iPlayer has.   Same with the DSTwo.  The only other way I can think of is if it's a cart that has some way of programming it with a USB dongle or something (I seem to remember a few of those)._


----------



## Kyohack (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone have an R4i Gold to test? I don't want to be the guinea pig.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

not even a GOOD update!?

at least last time they used flipnote studio to dangle in front of us

Nintendo DSi "system performance" = sony's PSP "security" updates

at least give more camera options or something!

this update probably does NOTHING. except block carts

at LEAST give us something to tantalize us for not updating. (Flipnote studio last time)

oh well..I exausted all my free DSi points anyway

FUCK YOU NINTENDO

*goes back to playing Dragon Quest IX on his PhantomKard 2i*


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> at least last time they used flipnot studio to dangle in front of us




Who would choose Flipnote Studio over a working flashcard? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> not even a GOOD update!?
> 
> at least last time they used flipnot studio to dangle in front of us
> 
> ...


Well this isn't the first time Nintendo has taken forever to just pump out a pointless update.
Look at the Wii. They took months just to make an update that only blocked homebrews. It's not much of a shock nowadays that Nintendo will update just to do this.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not really choosing. more like a "ha ha fuck you pirate. you can't get what you've waited for for about a year"

not this case with Nintendo. No new features or anything.

I swear to god, Nintendo gave the DSi firmware JUST so they could block carts.


----------



## ZPE (Sep 8, 2010)

Excellent news.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

the 3DS will be worse.

it will be like the damn Sony PSP.

where you won't be able to boot or play a LEGAL game you BOUGHT without the firmware requirement it asks for.

if you have an inferior firmware.

it will boot you out of the game and ask you that the game "requires" ohh lets say..... 6.6.6 firmware ha ha


----------



## Kyohack (Sep 8, 2010)

I just updated my DSi XL. Now my R4i Gold no longer works.

To everyone with a R4i Gold: DO NOT UPDATE!!!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Nintendo gave the DSi firmware JUST so they could block carts.




I think that seems rather honest. No duplicitous double-edged intentions. No hidden tricks. Just one singular purpose.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Noobs these days, always rude to people.


I thought that had a different term, hmm...

I know, it's called 'THE TRUTH'.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes, this is definitely true..

I kinda wanted more features updated or more photo frames..or camera features or options.....something!

even a person who doesn't have a DS Flashcart would catch on, they would think that that Nintendo isn't releasing anything new  

for people with blocked flashcarts...check the store!

there was a reason Nintendo waited this long for this update....they must have finally released something interesting


----------



## Kyohack (Sep 8, 2010)

I should also note that the Action Replay DSi does work.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kyohack said:
			
		

> I should also note that the Action Replay DSi does work.




of course...it's Licensed By Nintendo. and you can't boot .NDS files with it

DS Flashcarts is Not Licensed by Nintendo by ANY means. AND you can boot .NDS files with it


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

Er... what the fuck? The Action Replay is made by Datel and is in no way licensed by Nintendo.

Get out.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Er... what the fuck? The Action Replay is made by Datel and is in no way licensed by Nintendo.
> 
> Get out.




egh...that's right...well what I mean is..

the Action Replay DS cannot be used for illegal purposes


----------



## 9th_Sage (Sep 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I swear to god, Nintendo gave the DSi firmware JUST so they could block carts.


It's mostly about blocking piracy, as the Wii updates are.  Why this surprises people I have no idea.  I don't even understand why people get angry...these things we are doing really are NOT intended ways to use the system that you normally can do.  We shouldn't be too surprised if an update breaks it in some way (on purpose or not).


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 8, 2010)

There goes.. And there i was, thinking of buying a DSI XL + SCDS2 At the end of the month.. Cant now


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> There goes.. And there i was, thinking of buying a DSI XL + SCDS2 At the end of the month.. Cant now


If you're lucky and get one of the DSis with old firmware, you actually can.


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, im buying the SCDS2 From Shoptemp, and planning on buying the DSI XL second hands. Can you actualy see which Firmware your DSI has? ( Obviously you cant with new ones )


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

Firmware version is displayed in the system settings.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> Well, im buying the SCDS2 From Shoptemp, and planning on buying the DSI XL second hands. Can you actualy see which Firmware your DSI has? ( Obviously you cant with new ones )




I'm sure the supercard team will come up with a fix soon, 
as for the dsi, just check before you buy since you're buying used you should be able to see the firmware 

Click SETTING (with the Tool Icon) on the main menu

Check the right hand corner of the top screen which says VER 1.x


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> egh...that's right...well what I mean is..
> 
> the Action Replay DS cannot be used for illegal purposes


Then you should've said that in the first place. What you posted was just plain wrong.

And Nintendo DOES block Action Replays.


----------



## kosomoko (Sep 8, 2010)

Any one know  if "R4i SDHC DS HAPPYBOX VERSION" can update to use in 1.4.1E my grild update my dsi, and i cant use. If posible change frimware in this flashcard.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

kosomoko said:
			
		

> Any one know  if "R4i SDHC DS HAPPYBOX VERSION" can update to use in 1.4.1E my grild update my dsi, and i cant use. If posible change frimware in this flashcard.



you will need to check the website of your flash cart..if they have a fix, they will post it there first

this thing just happened yesturday...so far no blocked cart has a fix yet


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 8, 2010)

I really hope the White DSi I order from Play Asia in the coming weeks lacks this update.


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 8, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Greatforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sorting that out for me


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 8, 2010)

Btw, if the Supercard team comes with an fix, does that mean i need a DS Lite? As i dont have that


----------



## Kithkarnon (Sep 8, 2010)

The real irony will be...

It took Nintendo, a year to release a firmware to block the cards, how long do you think it will take the flash card makers to release a firmware to undo Nintendo's firmware?  It makes you wonder either how much time and money did Nintendo spend to block the cards, or are the programmers working at Nintendo that incompetent?


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 8, 2010)

Kithkarnon said:
			
		

> The real irony will be...
> 
> It took Nintendo, a year to release a firmware to block the cards, how long do you think it will take the flash card makers to release a firmware to undo Nintendo's firmware?  It makes you wonder either how much time and money did Nintendo spend to block the cards, or are the programmers working at Nintendo that incompetent?



Maybe this new firmware is for keeps, meaning Flashcard makers cant work around it =/


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> Btw, if the Supercard team comes with an fix, does that mean i need a DS Lite? As i dont have that




no...the DSTWO uses a different method..you won't need a ds lite


----------



## doyama (Sep 8, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> Kithkarnon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering this is only affecting some flash carts and not all of them, bodes well for a fix. They might have just black listed a few icons from working, rather than fixing the exploit properly. Thus you will probably see an update which just changes the icon/game used. The you update your NDSi via the normal method, or using a DSLite/Phat.


----------



## Kithkarnon (Sep 8, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> Kithkarnon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If someone programmed it, someone else with find a way to program around it.  Or worst case, need to buy another flashcard.  Anti-piracy will never win, not until they get smart and start enticing us more to own the box - without charging us even more (ie: PSX era Working Designs games).


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 8, 2010)

Kithkarnon said:
			
		

> Greatforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean like - For example - Pokemon Heartgold / Soul Silver and their Pokewalker?


----------



## doyama (Sep 8, 2010)

Kithkarnon said:
			
		

> Greatforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Up until a month ago the PS3 was a model for the success of anti-piracy measures. And even the xbox 360 subsystem hasn't yet been cracked yet. Pirate games are only available there because they've attacked the weakest link, the DVD drive. 

Nintendo has been particularly vulnerable because the security design of their systems has been total crap. If they ever woke up and decided to design an actual security system in their products things would be much starker.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a query: The flash carts which AREN'T blocked; on a regular DS/DSLite, what icon do they show? I know some of the blocked carts definitely show their "real" icon on the older consoles, and only spoof retail games on DSi, and I was wondering if perhaps Ninty re-jigged the code to get the header of the card, so that now it is the same as it was on DS/DSLite, meaning it'd show the unsigned header. If this is the case, then its simply a case of abandoning that workaround for showing the unofficial header on older consoles, and just make it show the spoofed retail header always. 

However, this is just a theory. If anyone can confirm/prove that Action Replay DSi is *not* blocked, my theory is incorrect. (No offence to the person who posted that it does, but they're a nobody, I'd like to see some proof or hear from a respected member of the DS scene).


----------



## funem (Sep 8, 2010)

OK,  I have been off the boards for a while so it’s a good topic to come back on. Basically I have purchased loads form the DSI shop and until the make it that I can run legit purchased games from the internal SD card I am not going to upgrade the firmware again or probably buy any more from the shop. I have more sitting on the SD card than in memory on the DS, playing at swapping files is a pain in the ass, that is something they should be addressing up front, it’s long overdue.

On the subject of the update being patched, I doubt it will take as long this time, most cards were patched quite quickly last time, there just seemed to be a reluctance to provide the fix as they had to use a legit game icon and they were worried in some cases that there would get repercussions, if they use a legit game icon this time there shouldn’t be the same waiting game to release the patch, so that hurdle should be well and truly jumped.

On the subject of the DSLite not having this issue and the DSi is just a DSLite with a camera and no GBA slot, the DSi is more powerful in the processor department than previous DS’s, the sad thing is they don’t seemed to have used that in making any games, personally if you have a DSLite good for you, but a single post saying “I’m glad I have a DSLite” serves no purpose here other than to wind people up.

There will be a fix soon, there always is, is just a big game of can n mouse….

Oh and welcome back me !


----------



## pichon64 (Sep 8, 2010)

funem said:
			
		

> Oh and welcome back me !



Welcome back! You!


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I swear to god, Nintendo gave the DSi firmware JUST so they could block carts.



yes the reason why nintendo, sony and microsoft do it is for *control* welcome to the era of the internet.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




QFT +1


----------



## nl255 (Sep 8, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I have a query: The flash carts which AREN'T blocked; on a regular DS/DSLite, what icon do they show? I know some of the blocked carts definitely show their "real" icon on the older consoles, and only spoof retail games on DSi, and I was wondering if perhaps Ninty re-jigged the code to get the header of the card, so that now it is the same as it was on DS/DSLite, meaning it'd show the unsigned header. If this is the case, then its simply a case of abandoning that workaround for showing the unofficial header on older consoles, and just make it show the spoofed retail header always.
> 
> However, this is just a theory. If anyone can confirm/prove that Action Replay DSi is *not* blocked, my theory is incorrect. (No offence to the person who posted that it does, but they're a nobody, I'd like to see some proof or hear from a respected member of the DS scene).



That won't work.  My DSTwo shows the Fish Tycoon logo even on the DS Lite (don't have a DSi, though I might get a XL once the price drops) so it isn't the unofficial logo they are detecting as the DSTwo doesn't have one.


----------



## Demonstryde (Sep 8, 2010)

quote"On the subject of the DSLite not having this issue and the DSi is just a DSLite with a camera and no GBA slot, the DSi is more powerful in the processor department than previous DS’s, the sad thing is they don’t seemed to have used that in making any games, personally if you have a DSLite good for you, but a single post saying “I’m glad I have a DSLite” serves no purpose here other than to wind people up."

please.. please..please... shoot yourself in the head and light yourself on fire if you still own a ds lite and think your cool.. give me your address and ill shut you the fuck up.. dont ever post that shit again omfg gonna kill the next person i see that has a ds lite.

will not be updating untill i can play straight from the sd like that guy said..

(not yellin at funem)


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

My Acekard 2i which shows up as "Danny Phantom: Urban Jungle" sometimes showed up or even flashed as the original Acekard 2i, so I guess there IS a way to read the true header.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 8, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK thanks. Figured it was probably a long shot, but you never know with Ninty.


----------



## DEagleson (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad my trusty EZ Flash Vi is still sticking it to Nintendo. ;D


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 8, 2010)

Those shit heads. They went after the best Flashcards.


----------



## c_house (Sep 8, 2010)

Now Acekard has to get a flash out for the card to work on 1.4.1. At least we won't need a DS Lite to flash it anymore.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 8, 2010)

Where there's a 1.4.1 there's a 1.5. They've obviously figured out how to block the Flashcards again. It's only a matter of time before the others are blocked.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

c_house said:
			
		

> Now Acekard has to get a flash out for the card to work on 1.4.1. At least we won't need a DS Lite to flash it anymore.



It's exactly the same situation as with the Firmware 1.4 update. If your DSi is on FW 1.4.1, then you will need to use a DS Lite or a DSi with an earlier firmware.

Don't go thinking Acekard will rush a firmware update out, when was the last time they did a real update of their kernal or updated their loaders? I'd be surprised if there was an update patch before Pokemon Black/ White is released, which is probably what Nintendo is aiming for as it will be a big seller.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 8, 2010)

This Is Why I Sold My DSi and went back to a DS Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but I'm happy I did it


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> It's exactly the same situation as with the Firmware 1.4 update. If your DSi is on FW 1.4.1, then you will need to use a DS Lite or a DSi with an earlier firmware.



I'm not so sure about that. The iEdge is updatable in the DSi as well - as far as I know (I don't have one).

Let's send good vibrations too those guys who made the last AK2i-Update. Very good thoughts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@XXLANCEXX: Please read posting #186 by Demonstryde. Loud.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 8, 2010)

@Darth: Hes Just Mad Cause he only has a DSi and cant play his flashcart lol
lol and besides lol hes a noob so who cares lol


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 8, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> @Darth: Hes Just Mad Cause he only has a DSi
> lol Hes a noob so who cares lol




I Care!!!


----------



## digipokemaster (Sep 8, 2010)

does anyone know if it block r4irts&sdhc from r4rts.com? i dont want to try cus im afraid it will, but i dont know


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 8, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> does anyone know if it block r4irts&sdhc from r4rts.com? i dont want to try cus im afraid it will, but i dont know



As far as  i know, the only thing changed in this new DS firmware is the block on Flashcards.

There shouldnt be ANY reason to update, and it wont update unless you allow it. ( Thats what i learned in this 14 page thread )


----------



## m3rox (Sep 8, 2010)

tl:dr

Are we required to update the firmware to 1.4.1 if we want to purchase DSiware?


----------



## higart (Sep 8, 2010)

How unlucky is this?

My daughter did something to her DSi at the weekend and asked me to fix it. Didn't have time and only got around to it tonight. 

Couldn't solve the problem so updated the firmware.

good news- problem solved... bad news, R4i no longer runs!

Get on the PC and first search of the problem reveals this thread!

Sick as a parrott. If only I had been a good father and done this at the weekend


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 8, 2010)

I updated then came on here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 totally gutted, only had my DSI XL for 2 weeks :s

Do i wait for a fix for my Acekard 2i or buy a new one?


----------



## higart (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it's called learning the hard way xLaraCroftx

I do know not to do my other daughters now though...


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it worth buying an EZ-Flash Vi ,iSmart DS or a Hyper R4i or hope they can fix the acekard 2i? i have 9 days before Last Window The Secret of Cape West comes out!


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The iEdge uses a completely different method of updating it's firmware. Just because the iEdge can be updated in a DSi doesn't mean the Acekard can.

We know it was Acekard who did the last Acekard 2i firmware update, but they were more active back then. Don't assume there will be one for 1.4.1, as there's no guarentee there will be one.

The same goes for all these R4i xxx carts, don't assume there will be an update for them. The Supercard Team are fairly active, so I imagine there's a good chance of the DSTWO being patched within a few weeks.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> We know it was Acekard who did the last Acekard 2i firmware update, but they were more active back then. Don't assume there will be one for 1.4.1, as there's no guarentee there will be one.



Thanks a lot for that info. I didn't know that. I thought it came from Team Akaio.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 8, 2010)

wow, I've seen GBATemp as a source on some websites about this news, including joystiq


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> Is it worth buying an EZ-Flash Vi ,iSmart DS or a Hyper R4i or hope they can fix the acekard 2i? i have 9 days before Last Window The Secret of Cape West comes out!



I might get an ismart...


----------



## buffer_overflow (Sep 8, 2010)

Acekard team was sending those "Danny Phantom" fixes unofficially, but first it came from one of the users.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 8, 2010)

buffer_overflow said:
			
		

> Acekard team was sending those "Danny Phantom" fixes unofficially, but first it came from one of the users.


Er, it's Normmatt (AKAIO team) that posted it (and claims he found it on a chinese forum) and the official team links to his post on their site.


----------



## Joktan (Sep 8, 2010)

For the people who updated,did any of you try thewifi chip hack before?if so does it still work?


----------



## nomercy (Sep 8, 2010)

so how long do you guys think before a fix? days or we talking weeks?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

nomercy said:
			
		

> so how long do you guys think before a fix? days or we talking weeks?



All part of the fun... Potentially you could be waiting forever!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 8, 2010)

nomercy said:
			
		

> so how long do you guys think before a fix? days or we talking weeks?


We don't even know how Nintendo detected flashcarts apart from real games this time. So asking when it is going to be fix is pointless.


----------



## nomercy (Sep 8, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> nomercy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well this is bad news for me I can not play pokemon white I pre-ordered it....
wait ohh I forgot the dsi has region lock


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2010)

Nintendo said:
			
		

> Nintendo DSi Menu Ver 1.4.1U
> 
> + This update provides behind-the-scenes improvements to system performance.




"Behind-the-scenes" = Cannot be experienced = Is not needed = Is not included = Update made solely to fuck with flashcarts.


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 8, 2010)

r4i and m3i zero don't work on the update


----------



## nomercy (Sep 8, 2010)

anyone know where to buy a cheap ds lite?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

nomercy said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it will be forever, especially for the DSTWO, but some of the other, more outdated carts could never get fixed. You may find buying a new cart is the only solution.

I also wouldn't advise rushing to Shoptemp to buy a new cart as next week, Nintendo _could_ release 1.4.2 and block the remaining carts.

Sorry to sound pessimistic, just being a bit realistic.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone tried ClassicHack or CookingHack on 1.4.1 yet?


----------



## nomercy (Sep 8, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> nomercy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I guess you got a point but I will made a mistake not checking gbatemp in the first place so I won't update anymore
I do not use the DSi shop anyways


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

nomercy said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You live, you learn. I'm sorry for your temporary loss of DSi flashcartiness.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 8, 2010)

nomercy said:
			
		

> anyone know where to buy a cheap ds lite?


eBay


----------



## nomercy (Sep 8, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> nomercy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well first of all DSi U has region block japanese games do not work on it!


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody who got a iTouch2 is screwed, time for you to buy a new one there.


----------



## Pazuzu (Sep 8, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> nomercy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pokemon BW are DSi enhanced, so they're region locked if you use a retail cart in your non-Japanese DSi. 

This region-locking id DSi-specific and doesn't affect DSes, and by extension DS mode as used by flashcards.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

nomercy said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Err, and? 

It would be region locked with or without this update so more fool you for buying a foreign game knowing it wouldn't work...


----------



## Irock23 (Sep 8, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Actually the iPlayer is used for GBA emulation mainly.
> 
> GBA = piracy.
> 
> And the problem is that the iPlayer-Team (obvioulsy connected to Team Supercard) isn't supporting the card anymore. Nobody knows if we'll ever see an update for the iPlayer now. Same with DSTTi.


Though you can't prove the iPlayer Team/SuperCard Team made the emulator as it was supposedly made by someone called "Darkchen," The iPlayer was just made to play movies so you can't really say they did any piracy helping until you prove they made the GBA emulator.


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

so guys I got a question for you before I up and buy a EZ-Flash Vi does it have good compatibility and still receive updates?


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> I also wouldn't advise rushing to Shoptemp to buy a new cart as next week, Nintendo _could_ release 1.4.2 and block the remaining carts.
> 
> Sorry to sound pessimistic, just being a bit realistic.


Remember, it only blocks flashcarts if people install the firmware update. Because of the 1.4.1 update blocking flashcarts, I imagine n00bs would be much more cautious about updating to 1.4.2.

Besides, I can't see Nintendo releasing another update while this update still blocks flashcarts. Pokemon Black/ White, Professor Layton are going to be cash cows for them. If most flashcarts are blocked for atleast a week or two after their release, then I imagine Nintendo will be happy. After that their focus will probably shift to the 3DS. You also have many carts which will never get a firmware update and a few other teams who are fairly inactive.

I still think it was a big mistake not to block the EZ-Flash Vi, to me that's a big slip up. You could see a ton of new R4i clones based on the EZ-Flash Vi.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I still think it was a big mistake not to block the EZ-Flash Vi, to me that's a big slip up. You could see a ton of new R4i clones based on the EZ-Flash Vi.



Pretty much exactly what I was thinking...

Wasn't one of the R4 clones the 1st to get a 1.4 compatible update? R4i Gold or something?


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no more clones!!! I think 300+ is enough lol


----------



## SifJar (Sep 8, 2010)

Irock23 said:
			
		

> DarthTheufel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The posts "DarkChen" made here in very broken English showed it was a rouse quite clearly IMHO. It was quite obviously be the SuperCard Team (i.e. iPlayer Team), using the official iPlayer SDK.


----------



## dragonjud (Sep 8, 2010)

The EZ-Flash vi is not a bad card.  I own a few cards, and out of them I would rate them as follows as far as speed of updates (best to worse as far as speed of updates):

1. Acekard 2i
2. CycloDS & DSTwo
3. EzVi
4. Itouch 2

The updates do come, but sometimes they miss a few regressions.  The skins are nice, and the cheat files are the general ones supported by the other cards as well.    You will not see updates for all the little game releases, but they tend to get on the ball with the major releases.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> so guys I got a question for you before I up and buy a EZ-Flash Vi does it have good compatibility and still receive updates?



The official team are active and pushing out updates, but I believe there's no 3rd party kernal to fall back on.

Fast did a decent review recently here.

I gather the EZ-Flash Vi isn't the best cart in any specific area, but overall is pretty decent value as it has RTS but isn't much more expensive than the Acekard 2i.


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

maybe the DSTTi might get any update for 1.4.1 not by the Team but maybe for a hacker?


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I still think it was a big mistake not to block the EZ-Flash Vi, to me that's a big slip up. You could see a ton of new R4i clones based on the EZ-Flash Vi.



I think that this was just an error. Code got lost and forgotten. I can't see any other explanation for this. 

Or they're indeed planning another update in three month to kill all EZ-based "R4 Platinum Deluxe"...

@pikachu945: Yes, maybee. It took month to get an update for DSTTi, we didn't even know that the good old DSTTi was able to update! And we don't know who did that last year, maybe that was in fact a DSTT-fan.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Sep 8, 2010)

Bets on which clone comes with a fix first.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Nintendo are temporarily allowing them to lull us into a false sense of security, then hit everyone with a universal cart block!

That would be quite an expensive message to send to flashcart manufacturers...


----------



## MBison (Sep 8, 2010)

So little confused about this.. I assume it won't auto update unless you tell it to, right? So all previous releases for my Acekard 2i are fine, I just can't update the firmware.

And I assume that future releases are going to require this firmware, so that's the rub?


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 8, 2010)

Nintendo should make useful updates.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Nintendo should make useful updates.



To Nintendo, this update is *very* useful!


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

we did know that this update was going to happen someone posted here
Nintendo was doing maintenance on the DSi Shop and Wii Shop


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> And Nintendo are temporarily allowing them to lull us into a false sense of security, then hit everyone with a universal cart block!
> 
> That would be quite an expensive message to send to flashcart manufacturers...


What I would have done if I were Nintendo was release an update which didn't block flashcarts but added some minor feature like customizing the homescreen colours. Sites like this would report that the update was safe. Then a few hours later, release another update which would block flashcarts and people would update to it thinking it was the first update.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank f*ck you don't work for Nintendo.... Or _do you?_


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree that's way the DSi is pointless


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> What I would have done if I were Nintendo was release an update which didn't block flashcarts but added some minor feature like customizing the homescreen colours. Sites like this would report that the update was safe. Then a few hours later, release another update which would block flashcarts and people would update to it thinking it was the first update.


From what I've heard, Nintendo basically have to do very extensive testing to make absolutely sure that they don't brick any systems.
You know, even though they HAVE bricked wiis through attempts to stop the homebrew scene.

So basically, with their attempts to stop the piracy, they have to be very, very careful so they can't just throw out these updates all the time.


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I guess all of us who updated to 1.4.1 learned today CHECK GBATEMP FIRST!!!!!


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 8, 2010)

Do I buy a EZ Flash Vi or wait for an update for my Acekard 2i? What would you's do?


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> Do I buy a EZ Flash Vi or wait for an update for my Acekard 2i? What would you's do?



Will the Acekard 2i ever get an update again?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> well I guess all of us who updated to 1.4.1 learned today CHECK GBATEMP FIRST!!!!!



I do anyway. Not for news about updates, but to giggle at all the quick-to-update no0bs who have yet to learn to read up on stuff first...

Other people's misery makes my life seem better!


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 8, 2010)

I hoping the M3 Team is going to right into this problem quickly because they are very slow when they are planning a fix for an update like when they did the 1.4 fix. However, the are really good in what they do so in my opinion I stay with my M3i Zero because it absolutely awesome and they have regular updates so that's great for me.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 8, 2010)

Is the list of blocked and unblocked flash carts on the first post up-to-date?


----------



## Loki7777 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that Acekard 2i users hope is in Akaio team (so good that i didn't tested new update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Keep fingers crossed


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Sep 8, 2010)

Expect probably close to 3 months before the M3 team probably fixes thier fcore file to work with the 1.4.1 firmware.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Is the list of blocked and unblocked flash carts on the first post up-to-date?


I believe it is. Basically all carts expect the EZ-Flash Vi and clones of the EZ-Flash Vi are blocked.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 8, 2010)

Boy, I was wondering if Nintendo had given up on DSi Flashcart blocking. 

Well, if I know Nintendo's half-assed patch-up jobs, there very may well be yet another workaround in sight.


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

1.4.2 is out.
my friends DSi LL runs now on 1.4.2c


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 8, 2010)

Just hope that Normmatt can work his magic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or my 2 week old DSI XL will go


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL LIES


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 8, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> Just hope that Normmatt can work his magic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normatt didn't make the 1.4 fix for Acekard 2i, Team Acekard did.
Normatt just posted it here when he found it.


----------



## dragonjud (Sep 8, 2010)

MBison said:
			
		

> So little confused about this.. I assume it won't auto update unless you tell it to, right? So all previous releases for my Acekard 2i are fine, I just can't update the firmware.
> 
> And I assume that future releases are going to require this firmware, so that's the rub?



No.  Games do not require the firmware to be updated.  The only folks updating are those interested in the games available for DsiWare on the Nintendo store, and for any slight improvements done to the DSi options.   DSiWare is mostly garbage, except for a few games.  There's no single game on that store worth losing your card's functionality for.


----------



## Joktan (Sep 8, 2010)

What the heck!1.4.2 already? Anyone test the cookinghack?


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

Loki7777 said:
			
		

> I think that Acekard 2i users hope is in Akaio team (so good that i didn't tested new update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AKAIO and Acekard firmware updates are completely seperate. AKAIO lives on the MicroSD card and the Acekard firmware lives on the 2MB internal flash memory.

Don't expect Normmatt or Smiths to be the ones to update the Acekard's firmware.

I'd wait to see what happens with Pokemon Black/ White, and if necessary then purchase an EZ-Flash Vi.


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

1.4.2 is not out!


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo123 said:
			
		

> 1.4.2 is out.
> my friends DSi LL runs now on 1.4.2c




I didn't see it on nintendo's website..are you sure

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/d...enuFeatures.jsp


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Yo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo123 posted

1.4.2 is out.
my friends DSi LL runs now on 1.4.2c


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Yo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes. you can even check the chinese forums. they're all yelling about 2 updates within 2 days. 
guess it will reach us within the next 12 hours


----------



## gosub (Sep 8, 2010)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> well I guess all of us who updated to 1.4.1 learned today CHECK GBATEMP FIRST!!!!!



Because there's that 1 in 1,000,000 chance that Nintendo might actually release a firmware which is worth downloading?


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 8, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> What the heck!1.4.2 already? Anyone test the cookinghack?



what is the cookinghack and has anyone tried it?!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 8, 2010)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He knows who posted it, he did quote him after all.


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

lol looks like Nintendo has been reading our posts


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> lol looks like Nintendo has been reading our posts



Are all you 'Tempers reading my thoughts?? Dammit!


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 8, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> pikachu945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha I can read minds jk


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

hope the teams can fix that 1.4.2 shit.
looks like they're going to do a huge amount of updates now before the 3DS in order to get a clean image again.
let's see how long it takes 1.4.2 hits us.
if people can't bypass it, i'll do nintendo with a tommygun baby!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 8, 2010)

Yea, Nintendo will probably block the current unblocked flash carts with 1.4.2, lol.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

well, I just checked the "chinese"  supercard forum and it does say that 1.4.2c is out

don't know, if it will come to the US...so I guess it's a wait and see


----------



## Loki7777 (Sep 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> well, I just checked the "chinese" supercard forum and it does say that 1.4.2c is out



Maybe 1.4.2 in china is "our" 1.4.1 ?


----------



## Joktan (Sep 8, 2010)

The cookinghack.you install a little program on the ds mode wifi chip which allows you when using a dsi only game(on early launch dsi) to load homebrew in dsi mode up to 16 mb.I hope someone. Can tell me if it's
Blocked.


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

it's not.
my friend had the update note to 1.4.1 yesterday and today 1.4.2. 
it's not supporting ANY flashcard anymore(he got everyone except iplayer).


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo123 said:
			
		

> 1.4.2 is out.
> my friends DSi LL runs now on 1.4.2c


1.4.2c as in the Chinese version?

I couldn't find any reference to the DSi XL or DSi LL on the iQue website, the Chinese version of the DSi.

Seems a little suspicious from a new user...


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

yes the chinese version. 
the dsi LL is the chinese version of the dsi XL. which is obviously using the CHINESE firmwared called. 1.x.xC .
guess what the c is for? ->chinese


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 8, 2010)

xLaraCroftx said:
			
		

> what is the cookinghack and has anyone tried it?!


The cooking hack is one of the few known DSi hacks that can open up 16mb of space for some homemade coding...There isn't actually any stupendous uses for it yet, but it's nice to have.


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 8, 2010)

92 guests. Hmm, wonder how many of them are nintendo. Also, to all the people posting HURR DURR I DUN HAV DSI THEREFORE I AM SUPERIOR WITH MY INFERIOR HARDWARE, I have both. Now go die.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo123 said:
			
		

> my friend had the update note to 1.4.1 yesterday and today 1.4.2.
> it's not supporting ANY flashcard anymore(he got everyone except iplayer).



I'm sorry, but this is easier in german. I'm just telling him something about behaviour on the internet.

-Edit - already solved


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo123 said:
			
		

> yes the chinese version.
> the dsi LL is the chinese version of the dsi XL. which is obviously using the CHINESE firmwared called. 1.x.xC .


No it's not, DSi LL is the *JAPANESE* version.

iQue DSi is the Chinese version. The iQue DSi was only released in China last December, and there is no iQue DSi LL.


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

i can only quote my friend. i never got to see his ds. he's chinese, i'm 50% german 50% brit, i can just quote what he's saying to me over msn.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

Du bist voll verantwortlich dafür, was Du in Internetforen daherplapperst, Yo123. It's your own responsibility if you're telling lies on GBAtemp. 

Please have a look at Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 8, 2010)

@Yo123: Can you provide us a URL to the chinese SuperCard forums?


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> @Yo123: Can you provide us a URL to the chinese SuperCard forums?




I didn't really go searching but
here's one
http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-28038-1-1.html


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-28048-1-1.html

there you go
+ the link from RoMee
+ moar


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 8, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think Yo123 told the truth though Google Translator sucks in chinese.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

The GBAtemp regulars are a little rude to new members..


----------



## Joktan (Sep 8, 2010)

somebody over on joystiq confirmed 1.4.2 is out now,


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 8, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> The GBAtemp regulars are a little rude to new members..


It's because the claim wasn't sourced. Usually everyone is nice to new members.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder whether Nintendo will release another update for the Wii too.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 8, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I wonder whether Nintendo will release another update for the Wii too.


they did :|


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess he was talking about 4.3 the third ^^ not the one from 2 days ago


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo123 said:
			
		

> i guess he was talking about 4.3 the third ^^ not the one from 2 days ago


Correct.

Nintendo is running wild


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> The GBAtemp regulars are a little rude to new members..
> 
> And this wasn't rude?
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 8, 2010)

hahaha gotta love my DS lite and ty nintendo for keeping 5th gen a DS title and not a DSi exclusive


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 8, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> somebody over on joystiq confirmed 1.4.2 is out now,


That was me and i said supposedly according to the information i gathered from this thread.


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

DEagleson said:
			
		

> Glad my trusty EZ Flash Vi is still sticking it to Nintendo. ;D




1.4.2 fucks the other users! DX


----------



## trickytrickster (Sep 8, 2010)

my son innocently followed nintedos lead to update his dsi nintendo channel..........now his acekard 2i is blocked!!
any estimates as to how long the acekard team works out a fix?
may have to purchase an older version ds lite to keep him amused!!


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 8, 2010)

trickytrickster said:
			
		

> my son innocently followed nintedos lead to update his dsi nintendo channel..........now his acekard 2i is blocked!!
> any estimates as to how long the acekard team works out a fix?
> may have to purchase an older version ds lite to keep him amused!!


depends. from 1-2 days up to a year probably, depending on what they exactly did. now that 1.4.2 is out, it will probably take a little longer.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 8, 2010)

@ trick im sure in a few days to a week more likely when AKAIO team releases the next stable which hopefully cracks the AP for b/w


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 8, 2010)

might be wrong Personally getting sick of this "war against piracy" I'm going legit when b/w is released in the US


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And this wasn't rude?
> 
> no it's not...it's stating the obvious
> 
> QUOTEmight be wrong Personally getting sick of this "war against piracy" I'm going legit when b/w is released in the US



I'll wait untill the 3ds to decide...but I"m sure I'll still be a pirate


----------



## Porygon-X (Sep 8, 2010)

I see the R4 clone didn't get blocked.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> might be wrong Personally getting sick of this "war against piracy" I'm going legit when b/w is released in the US




You Do that.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 8, 2010)

If it were me, i'd block the ports on the router which the DSi uses to update. I have all the XBOX Live ports blocked.

There's no guarentee of a firmware update for the Acekard or when it will arrive. Because the EZ-Flash Vi still works, it shouldn't take long for other teams to find out why it works and then develope a firmware update which uses the same method as the EZ-Flash Vi. There are already clones of the EZ-Flash Vi, and I imagine those teams will be willing to share for $$$. 

The problem you have is that Team Acekard don't seem active, people are depending on the 3rd party AKAIO to play the latest games. When firmware 1.4 was released, Acekard had a notice in the news section of their website "Do not update your DSi to 1.4: As all you known please do not update your DSi to 1.4. We're working on it and please be patient. Thanks." There is no such message for 1.4.1 yet or any comments from them on their own forums.

I'd give it a week, and if there isn't a firmware update or any indication of them developing a firmware update then i'd either buy a DS Lite or purchase an EZ-Flash Vi. Be warned that if you really want a EZ-Flash Vi, you have to order one before the Pokemon Black/ White AP gets patched. When Pokemon Heartgold/ Diamond were released, many retailers sold out of flashcarts.... Almost all retailers sold out of the Acekard after the AKAIO update which included the Pokemon fix.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> @ trick im sure in a few days to a week more likely when AKAIO team releases the next stable which hopefully cracks the AP for b/w



AKAIO has nothing to do with this! It's a completely seperate issue.


----------



## .Chris (Sep 9, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know right me too


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 9, 2010)

cheers tk_saturn think ill do as you said. Will wait a week


----------



## ignance (Sep 9, 2010)

A vast majority of people who own flash carts understand the dangers of upgrading, and won't.

A vast majority of people who upgrade without worrying don't have flash carts.

There is a nice minority in the middle who don't seem to understand the difference between technology and magic, and thus update and are surprised the homebrew cart they carry no longer does...a damn thing.

Now, in general, the cat and mouse game is progressing as planned. Nintendo makes a move, we make one back. It's a give and take, just like with iPhone unlockers and now the PS3 game.

But I again beg the question: why now? The silent update from February didn't do anything against the cards, even though 1.4 had been defeated almost five months prior. This update *literally* does nothing except block the current flash carts. If we are reading what everyone is saying correctly, after the community confirmed which carts are still functional, Nintendo may have released a second update to block those as well (1.4.2c). So, theoretically, Nintendo just ran a 48 hour fox hunt to see how many flash carts they could nail. Why?

I think two possible motives:

a.) They want to make sure that, when the 3DS comes out, there is zero initial drop from outside sources to create a feasible flash cart. They've already seen that we're currently in stalemate against DSi exclusive titles, and DSi enhanced titles function only in DS mode. I somehow doubt it will be anytime soon before 3D titles are cracked, and, therefore, if they can seal the deal on DS roms prior to the 3DS' release, they've got the trifecta.

b.) There is currently an exploit in 1.4 that Nintendo found before anyone has made good use of it. That's not to say it's undiscovered (I highly doubt that) but there could be a way to utilize it in a fashion that makes Nintendo nervous. Perhaps it can be used for DSi exclusives. Maybe there's something to do with the DSiWare. God forbid, it might even target the SD slot. We simply don't know. 

Long story short, there is something fishy going on, and, though I believe carts will be updated soon enough to work on 1.4.1 (or 2), I think there is something genuinely interesting happening with 1.4. Investigation?


----------



## Joktan (Sep 9, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Joktan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I saw the avatar before...lol


----------



## MissingNo._ (Sep 9, 2010)

Can Nintendo get away with lying about the updates being 'behind-the-scenes' fixes and improvements? Isn't that false advertising?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

ignance said:
			
		

> So, theoretically, Nintendo just ran a 48 hour fox hunt to see how many flash carts they could nail. Why?




Pokemon Black / White


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 9, 2010)

its not lying
its patching system security and removing vulnerabilities


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

trickytrickster said:
			
		

> my son innocently followed nintedos lead to update his dsi nintendo channel..........



Teach your son some guile. 



There are psychopaths out there.


----------



## nathancnc (Sep 9, 2010)

1.4.2 just got released according to the supercard forum. Not sure what it changes though.


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 9, 2010)

nathancnc said:
			
		

> 1.4.2 just got released according to the supercard forum. Not sure what it changes though.


just read through the past pages. it's blocking the entire amount of flashcards out there


----------



## MysticKard (Sep 9, 2010)

If I turn on my DSi, do I HAVE to update or can I choose not to?


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

It'll only update if you want it too.


----------



## Yo123 (Sep 9, 2010)

MysticKard said:
			
		

> If I turn on my DSi, do I HAVE to update or can I choose not to?


it only asks for the update if you 
a) go into the shop
b) manually select updating.

if it asks for the update just turn it off and play games after restarting or w/e


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 9, 2010)

Cant nintendo force us to update at some point? ( For example, when new games are released or something )


----------



## MysticKard (Sep 9, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> It'll only update if you want it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh whew, thanks guys!


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> Cant nintendo force us to update at some point? ( For example, when new games are released or something )


I don't think so. It's not like Sony. How would people update if they don't have an internet connection?

EDIT: Silly grammatical errors.


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 9, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Greatforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe like putting the update on retail cards, and that it install or something when inserted. ( Not even sure if this is possible tho )


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> Cant nintendo force us to update at some point? ( For example, when new games are released or something )



Not unless they want all DS & DSL users to have to go and buy DSis.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that would ever happen. Not everybody owns a DSi, some people still have the DSPhat and the DSLite.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 9, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I highly doubt that would ever happen. Not everybody owns a DSi, some people still have the DSPhat and the DSLite.


I still have mine DS Phat. Though wanting to switch to XL.

Nintendo can't force update through game cartridge, cause Phat and Lite's firmware are not 100% rewritable.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's not much point in switching. The 3DS will be out soon. Save your money for that.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 9, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> There's not much point in switching. The 3DS will be out soon. Save your money for that.


Problem is that 3DS only has 3.5 inches of screen. DSi XL 4.2 inches of screens. 

I really want a bigger screen. Unless Nintendo comes up with a 3DS XL.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but the 3DS is 3D! I would happily give up size for 3D.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 9, 2010)

I wonder if the EX4 would work with the new update? I'd update, but I'm too afraid too. 2 out of 3 cards are already confirmed not working.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 9, 2010)

Could you please *stop* dicussing different Nintendo systems?

This discussion is about the Nintendo DSi & DSi XL and the 1.4.1 update.

If you're kind of bored and would like to discuss something elese: Simply take the next discussion!


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh well I do apologise. Anyway back on track. I really don't see Acekard fixing this to be honest. It seems the official team is slightly dead.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah. All teams are dead now: M3, DSTT, AK...

Actually: They never where alive. They sold dreams. Dreams others worked for. And now others are going to fix this? I'm not quite sure about this.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 9, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Oh well I do apologise. Anyway back on track. I really don't see Acekard fixing this to be honest. It seems the official team is slightly dead.


M3 team is more dead than AceKard team. M3i will never be fixed.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 9, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut

at least m3 team actually releases updates


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose Acekard team have gotten lazy. They don't need to release updates because there's AKAIO.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 9, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose... I think its actually more of the fact that the card is dead. There are a lot better options now.


----------



## Lushay (Sep 9, 2010)

Heh. what a strange selection of cards to block. Kill off Supercard DSTwo and keep Hyper R4i? Maybe they forgot or over looked. They'll get unblocked in due time though. I wish they would at least bring something new to the table with the new firmware. It's been a year and that's all they've been working on? Maybe 1.5 will come out before the end of the year.


----------



## Yuan (Sep 9, 2010)

Lushay said:
			
		

> Heh. what a strange selection of cards to block. Kill off Supercard DSTwo and keep Hyper R4i? Maybe they forgot or over looked. They'll get unblocked in due time though. I wish they would at least bring something new to the table with the new firmware. It's been a year and that's all they've been working on? Maybe 1.5 will come out before the end of the year.



I don't think they will add anything new. They will focus only on 3DS.


----------



## Muffin_Mistress (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm going to be buying a DSi XL along with the SupercardDSTWO. Does this mean that my SCDS2 won't work?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2010)

Muffin_Mistress said:
			
		

> I'm going to be buying a DSi XL along with the SupercardDSTWO. Does this mean that my SCDS2 won't work?


It will work if a) The DSi XL doesn't come with the firmware pre-installed, and b) If you don't update.

There's no way of checking the firmware before purchase unless it's preowned, though...


Glad I have a DS Lite, to be honest.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 9, 2010)

fuck you nintendo! as long as there was a few nerds with free time to spare... the scene would survive!!!!
thanks to all the flashcart teams!!... we appreciate all your effort and hard work!!!


----------



## Lushay (Sep 9, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Lushay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really should. only 2 updates for the system would be kinda boring.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 9, 2010)

Acekard aren't lazy about making new firmwares.  Its just that they do not need to update the Acekard since Normmatt is doing a better job at updating it.  M3 team is forced to update as nobody updates there card.


----------



## KidIce (Sep 9, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Yes. Or these are maybe too unpopular / unknown cards to block them. They blocked the good ones, they know what they're doing.



OK. I got to page 12 of this thread and couldn't bare to read anymore w/o commenting on some of this. Sorry for repeating what's been said before.

I think the answer is pretty obvious. The EZFlash does not have dual icons, you get a Tak icon whether it is in a DSi or Lite (I could swear at one point it did though), the blocked carts show up as an AKi or SCDS2 in a Lite and Danny Phantom (or whatever) in the DSi, do they not? It's not rocket science to figure that this is the problem or at least a part of it. The more a flash cart tries to brand it self and not look like a retail cart the easier it is going to be for someone to detect it. The unblocked carts just look more like a real cart to the DSi, this is NOT a targeted attack on the "good ones". 1 year later Nintendo figured out a way to do this for dual header carts, the DS(i) will be in it's grave courtesy of the 3DS by the time they figure out how to stop the EZFlash/et al. method. Don't worry, they'll be copying the EZFLash method in a few days.

To the people gloating over not owning a DSi: to some extent you're right the DSi is a bit of an albatross largely only released to block piracy/homebrew. You are also partly wrong. I expect Shantae to be brilliant as the last one was, I'm rather excited about it. Dark Void Zero is ace. Who wouldn't want a new version of Oregon Trail? Terrorists and baby murders, that's who! The web browser is a VAST improvement over the DS one. I some times even prefer it over my PSP's browser. Official removable media support is a good thing. (Notice I didn't mention the camera) :-)

To the people begging unofficial firmware teams to fix their card: just stop. No new version of AKAIO, YsMenu, Wood, etc will fix your cart it needs a new boot strap, kernel or whatever your manufacturer wants to call it. Normatt, YWG, etc do not do these things, the official developers do.

The crap news is I just sent my DSi in to Nintendo for repair. I expect it will be coming back w/ 1.4.1 on it. Oh well, I've got an EZFlash so I'm not effected...

Except I was thinking of getting a SCDS2 so I didn't have to use my Lite for GBA anymore (although the EZFlash3 ownz all on GBA, BTW). Kind of makes the that pointless now till they fix it. :-/

And seriously Nintendo... I'm so effin' sick of the updates that don't provide functionality. I moved to 4.1 on the Wii so I could use SDHC's but I won't bother to switch till you give me an update w/ some functionality in it. If my DSi hadn't come w/ 1.4 on it I doubt I would have upgraded even w/ the 500 points I've got left to spend. If my DSi DOES come back w/ 1.4.1 on it, I won't bother to upgrade till I find a very compelling reason to. And I don't consider blocking the AKi, SCDS2 a compelling reason.

God, even Sony has a better track record for adding functionality to the PSP w/ anti piracy updates than Nintendo, no matter how useles the new feature.


----------



## WarHawk01 (Sep 9, 2010)

the dstwo card now works on this new firmware


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

KidIce said:
			
		

> OK. I got to page 12 of this thread and couldn't bare to read anymore w/o commenting on some of this. Sorry for repeating what's been said before.


Don't lecture people if you can be bothered to read the thread.


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 9, 2010)

Can Someone Put On The Homepage That The Supercard Dstwo Works Just To Let People Know?


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

AcekardFan said:
			
		

> Can Someone Put On The Homepage That The Supercard Dstwo Works Just To Let People Know?


Shouldn't be put on the homepage as that should be for the 1.4.1 update blocks flashcarts as it now. Acekard etc owners need to know not to update their DSi.

Opium just needs to update his post to indicate the DSTWO now works.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

The news is flowing thick and fast today...


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol If Nintendo Saw The Supercard Dstwo Update It Would Be like A Huge Middle Finger To Them


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 9, 2010)

AcekardFan said:
			
		

> Lol If Nintendo Saw The Supercard Dstwo Update It Would Be like A Huge Middle Finger To Them




Thanks for all your testing AcekardFan.

Much appreciated!


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

It was never going to take them long, not when Nintendo didn't block the EZ-Flash Vi. It was only ever really going to effect carts which don't have active teams supporting them.

If and when there's an update for the Acekard, i'm guessing Normmatt may post it in his firmware thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=174523


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 9, 2010)

KidIce said:
			
		

> DarthTheufel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You argument is invalid for M3i. It shows as Danny Phantom no matter what.


----------



## dan_was_here9901 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guess what?!

Nothin


----------



## Kragar (Sep 9, 2010)

should I buy a supercard dstwo? I have an m3i zero I bought 2 weeks ago and I thought it was the greatest thing on earth until almost everyone on here seems to think they aren't so great and I get the impression it could be several months until m3i fixes it for 1.4.1 where as supercard dstwo seems to really be on the ball. Would it be wise to A) wait for m3i to release update? B) just get a supercard dstwo?


----------



## drenco (Sep 9, 2010)

ok so i have a Acekard 2i running AKAIO firmware, when will they bring out a different firmware to combat Nintendos, and is there any way to access the DSIWARE store without having to do the update?


----------



## RoMee (Sep 9, 2010)

Kragar said:
			
		

> should I buy a supercard dstwo? I have an m3i zero I bought 2 weeks ago and I thought it was the greatest thing on earth until almost everyone on here seems to think they aren't so great and I get the impression it could be several months until m3i fixes it for 1.4.1 where as supercard dstwo seems to really be on the ball. Would it be wise to A) wait for m3i to release update? B) just get a supercard dstwo?




the dstwo is great..it's really up to you if you want to invest in a new cart..if you do, the DSTWO is the one to get

I say get it


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 9, 2010)

drenco said:
			
		

> ok so i have a Acekard 2i running AKAIO firmware, when will they bring out a different firmware to combat Nintendos, and is there any way to access the DSIWARE store without having to do the update?


We aren't psychics (though Google seems to be getting closer to that level), so we have no idea when the Acekard team is going to update the firmware. There actually hasn't been very much from the Acekard team lately though (the Acekard team, not AKAIO team) so it might take a while, or they may catch wind of it and fix it up tomorrow. Truthfully, nobody has a set answer for that except for the people in the Acekard team.

As for the DSiWare store, I get the feeling you could have just checked yourself...I mean, it's not like Nintendo secretly does the update. They explicitly ask you if you want to update or not and supposing you see that, I'm guessing you will take the smart choice and say no.


----------



## Kragar (Sep 9, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Kragar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just one question about it though. how do I upgrade it's firmware like the m3i zero? it doesnt have that nifty thing that you can flash the card so that you never need to buy a new one everytime they come out with a new firmware.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 9, 2010)

Kragar said:
			
		

> just one question about it though. how do I upgrade it's firmware like the m3i zero? it doesnt have that nifty thing that you can flash the card so that you never need to buy a new one everytime they come out with a new firmware.


It updates in a similar fashion as the M3iZero, but it uses power from the DSi. So you just have to put the new firmware stuff in, plug it in and turn on your DSi, wait for 20+ seconds, and then use like normal.


----------



## Kragar (Sep 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Kragar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow that's amazing then, it's like it does the same thing but without the fancy cable also meaning you never need to buy another card everytime a new firmware comes out for the dsi xl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think for the fun of it and as a second one in case soemthing did happen to my m3i zero I will get a supercard dstwo as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this makes me happy as I miss all my games already


----------



## kalmis (Sep 9, 2010)

Got Acecard but haven't even updated to 1.4 yet


----------



## drenco (Sep 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> drenco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the trouble is when i goto the DSI Shop the update comes up then takes me to the system settings, i then select NO go back to the DSI Shop and the same thing happens all over again, so it looks like im unable to access the shop without accepting the update.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 9, 2010)

i knew this would happen one day but not so soon and  sucks for the people who are fans of Pokemon B/W they won't be able to play  not like anyone can play there will be a huge  ap on that and  i think some one will find a way around the 1.4.1 firmware


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

I like Nintendo's thinking though. Kill the flashcards just before the month of gaming begins (Month of gaming meaning the month where the best games come out e.g. Black and White, etc.).


----------



## Muffin_Mistress (Sep 9, 2010)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> Muffin_Mistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I saw like two posters saying the SCDS2 works with 1.4.1 now.  Am I missing something or does it really work now?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Muffin_Mistress said:
			
		

> warmijwilfaain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just updated a file in it to make it work with the latest DSi update


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 9, 2010)

Muffin_Mistress said:
			
		

> I saw like two posters saying the SCDS2 works with 1.4.1 now.  Am I missing something or does it really work now?


It works, there is a thread for it somewhere where there are more people saying it works.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Muffin_Mistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t252956-supercard-dstwo...-new-protection
Here you go


----------



## Muffin_Mistress (Sep 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Muffin_Mistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It took them less then a day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the links and replies btw.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Muffin_Mistress said:
			
		

> It took them less then a day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supercard Does
Nintendon't


----------



## Kragar (Sep 9, 2010)

[/quote]



It took them less then a day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/quote]

I hope m3i zero is pretty quick lol otherwise I'm 2 seconds away from clicking "checkout" on the supercard dstwo website lol


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 9, 2010)

0 day is the best. Again EZ Team made it.


----------



## flowlapache (Sep 9, 2010)

too fast these guys!!
viva SC&EZ


----------



## Cuber (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm a bit confused about my Acekard2i that I got from shoptemp recently now... on my sisters DSi it shows up as Acekard... and doesn't work.

She's not updated as it's still on 1.4E... :s just says an error occurred.. am I missing something? (Maybe this post should have been a new thread in the Acekard forum..)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Cuber said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused about my Acekard2i that I got from shoptemp recently now... on my sisters DSi it shows up as Acekard... and doesn't work.
> 
> She's not updated as it's still on 1.4E... :s just says an error occurred.. am I missing something?


You need to flash it first to make it work on 1.4
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=174529
There be the fix!


----------



## higart (Sep 9, 2010)

Appologies if this is a dumb question-

I have an R4i SDHC 1.4 with WiFi engine, a lot of you are saying on here that an upgrade depends on how active the teams are behind the hack - are these guys active like the supercard guys obviously are, or is it time to move on?


----------



## Cuber (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Cuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's hoping there's an update on Acekard for 1.4.1 soon.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

higart said:
			
		

> Appologies if this is a dumb question-
> 
> I have an R4i SDHC 1.4 with WiFi engine, a lot of you are saying on here that an upgrade depends on how active the teams are behind the hack - are these guys active like the supercard guys obviously are, or is it time to move on?


It's time to move on.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 9, 2010)

How have the SCDS2 team bypassed it then?  I hear it's just a software update (ie the OS files on the SD card) so presumably it still uses shows as Danny Phantom in the DSi menu ?


----------



## yoshi2889 (Sep 9, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> How have the SCDS2 team bypassed it then?  I hear it's just a software update (ie the OS files on the SD card) so presumably it still uses shows as Danny Phantom in the DSi menu ?


You replace a file in the _dstwo folder and it works on 1.4.1. If I'm correct you replace system1.dat.
It shows up as Fish Tycoon, btw. Always did.

Too bad Nintendo didn't think about making a SD card channel for the DSi. I would really like that (mah DSi has only 120 blocks left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## murkurie (Sep 9, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> How have the SCDS2 team bypassed it then?  I hear it's just a software update (ie the OS files on the SD card) so presumably it still uses shows as Danny Phantom in the DSi menu ?


you replace, a file and when it turns on, it updates it self. and the icon is Fish Tycoon


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

I believe it is firmware update for the DSTWO, simply a case that it updates it's firmware differently.


----------



## higart (Sep 9, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> higart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that was to the point I guess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 9, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Greatforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Game carts can easily detect whether they are in a DS/DSL or a DSi (hence cards like Action Replay DSi show different icons depending on what console they're in), so they could very easily make it that when its inserted in a DSi, it'll force an update. 

Anyway, the way it works on the Wii is the System Menu looks for the update on the disc, and installs it. So if it worked a similar way, DS/DSL would ignore update files, and only when the DSi is running the game would it check for update files and install them.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 9, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then they would have done it a long time ago.


----------



## funem (Sep 9, 2010)

Found a good pic for those waiting for an update for their card as it will seem like ages... could use it on the front page


----------



## Centrix (Sep 9, 2010)

lol, good thing I didn't update yet...lol!


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 9, 2010)

I cant wait any longer! I'm losing the will to refresh pages! Got seroius withdrawl and rufuse to play on my old DS Lite


----------



## drenco (Sep 9, 2010)

Come on Acekard/AKAIO please sort out a remedy for all of us Acekard 2i owners.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Sep 9, 2010)

a new update? why would I bother updating my DSi I already got everything I need LOL Nintendo is fail. And by the time I even want the update, Nintendo will have a new handheld out.  If they are smart, they'd make sure nobody can pirate the new one but I don't have much faith in that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  oops sony umm..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh I give up


----------



## GrandRew (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got lots of opinions for you...

A way to off an incentive to Acekard would be perfect here - a pledge that drops off as time goes by. If they fixed it within 24 hours I'd happy part with $20, 48 hours, $10 and decreasing 50% per day thereafter. With even a handful of the userbase buying in, they'd have some extra $1,000s for Pizza and RedBull.

Regardless we can't really shun Nintendo for trying this - we are lucky we can always buy Lites and old firmware DSi's and/or other flashcarts as a fallback. 

One of the reasons I went for an XL recently was to get Starship Patrol from DSi ware - I payed my dollars and got the game - fair play. We all need to support the Big N and the game developers in some way - be it through buying extra hardware, extra consoles, or Wii and DSi points.  

As the update hasn't blocked all flashcarts, it could actually have the opposite effect to the intended one - if you have updated there is no longer an option to buy DS points, and you will simply be buying a new flashcart, which is actually supporting the flashcart manufacturers through additional revenue. No one in the know will buy a new console when there are still flashcart options out there, and as much as I love my Acekard, we've all switched before, and we will switch again. 

Although I've booted almost every DS game and played it for 5 minutes, the core of my gameplay could be represented by about 8 key titles, but I've had to try almost 50 to work out which ones they were. This 'lottery' is what I kind of resent in the games market, simply being duped into buying rubbish at full price. 

In an ideal world I would like to see open ended trial games that you download for free, pledging the cash in escrow, and if you go over say 10 hours of play, you are charged the pre-argeed price automatically - that's $2.50 an hour as standard. If not, nothing, because lets face it, your game was crap.

The excellent 8 for me are -

1) Advance Wars - Days of Ruin
2) Mario Kart
3) Peggle
4) Dragon Quest IX
5) Might and Magic - Clash of Heroes
6) N +
7) Space Invaders Extreme 2
8) Rune Factory


----------



## coolness (Sep 9, 2010)

why don`t nintendo make a better update that can let you use the DSi camera for to make movies


----------



## Rydian (Sep 9, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> why don`t nintendo make a better update that can let you use the DSi camera for to make movies


It takes blurry still shots... no way could it make a proper movie.


----------



## funem (Sep 9, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could make a good blurry movie....


----------



## pikachu945 (Sep 9, 2010)

R4I-GOLD TESTED AND NOT WORKING!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 9, 2010)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> R4I-GOLD TESTED AND NOT WORKING!


Of course! What do you expect!


----------



## NinjaMic (Sep 10, 2010)

Feels good to have a Lite


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 10, 2010)

That was quite pointless really.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I'm surprised this doesn't block the EZ-Flash Vi, as Nintendo do seem to like them http://ap.nintendo.com/detect/photos/platf...mp;categoryId=3 and advertise them as game copying devices, so people know which carts to get.


But then they only have SCDS1 and R6DS in their DS flashcarts list.
They don't even have CycloDS, but then they have CycloWiz.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont have a DSi, but is europe affected with the new system menu update as well or is it just usa (and china?)


----------



## Clookster (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, Europe is affected.


----------



## coolness (Sep 10, 2010)

funem said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but the new pokemon b/w gonne have a video chat if you have a DSi so it maybe possible right?


----------



## amptor (Sep 10, 2010)

silly nintendo, trix are for kids.

if they really knew what they were doing, they'd find a way to make updates mandatory.

I'm glad I have a DSi non updated instead of a flimsy ass DS Lite >  have it sitting right here.  Talk about solid build quality.  This is what separates the men from the boys until the 3DS comes out.

Ah well I already got the DSi web browser which is a POS and used up all my credits on games that I don't even need   Let's wait and see the M3 Zero get the update last again and Acekard 2i get it soon.  Only problem is I think my R4i RTS is not updatable and in that case I suppose I won't ever bother updating this console lmao.

Once someone figures out how to warez all the DSiware, none of this will even matter any more.  I'm sure it will happen some day.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 10, 2010)

NinjaMic said:
			
		

> Feels good to have a Lite




I thought you wrote "Feels good to have a Life" for a moment...


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 10, 2010)

Has anyone got a reply off acekard? Ive tried. Gonna wait 2 more days and order a different cart


----------



## dan_was_here9901 (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't  worry be happpy

*Posts merged*

Don't  worry be happpy


----------



## azure0wind (Sep 10, 2010)

well, i hope acekard team fix their card fast.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 10, 2010)

amptor said:
			
		

> if they really knew what they were doing, they'd find a way to make updates mandatory.



How on earth could they do that?


----------



## GrandRew (Sep 10, 2010)

There is something, but not a lot of communication from Acekard ..

http://www.acekard.com/bbs/viewthread.php?...p;extra=page%3D1


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 10, 2010)

Any Flashcards working again? ( Other then the SCDS2 )


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 10, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> Any Flashcards working again? ( Other then the SCDS2 )


As far as we can see, the DSTWO is the only flashcart fixed as OF NOW. A number of flashcarts haven't been blocked on the good side


----------



## TomF1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> Any Flashcards working again? ( Other then the SCDS2 )


Yep, the ez5i, the iSmart Premium, Hyper-R4i, the R4i.cn, the M3i SDHC.

In fact all ez5i clones. 

But, they are not working again. They never been blocked.


----------



## Kragar (Sep 10, 2010)

TomF1 said:
			
		

> Greatforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you tease for a second I thought m3i cards were back up and running on 1.4.1


----------



## higart (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, as my daughters R4i seems to be dead now, has anyone got any strong opinions about getting an EZ-Flash Vi now its confirmed working on 1.41e? 

Given the rate she got through R4's (lost, broken etc) I don't think I want to stretch to nearly £25 for an acekard but at the same time I'm cautious that N might try and block this card too.

All appears to have settled now but...

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## Amber Lamps (Sep 10, 2010)

higart said:
			
		

> Ok, as my daughters R4i seems to be dead now, has anyone got any strong opinions about getting an EZ-Flash Vi now its confirmed working on 1.41e?
> 
> Given the rate she got through R4's (lost, broken etc) I don't think I want to stretch to nearly £25 for an acekard but at the same time I'm cautious that N might try and block this card too.
> 
> ...



just wait about a month and every card will be updated. acekard 2i is still going to be on top.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2010)

higart said:
			
		

> Ok, as my daughters R4i seems to be dead now, has anyone got any strong opinions about getting an EZ-Flash Vi now its confirmed working on 1.41e?
> 
> Given the rate she got through R4's (lost, broken etc) I don't think I want to stretch to nearly £25 for an acekard but at the same time I'm cautious that N might try and block this card too.
> 
> ...



Actually AK2s cost you half that at shoptemp

but give a fortnight to a month and reassess the situation by then, rather than a knee jerk. I'm going ot hazard a guess that the majority (of decent quality) of cards will be fixed by then.


----------



## higart (Sep 10, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> higart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, sorry I meant the Supercard DSTWO as they already have the fix.

thanks for the advice - patience is a virtue not necessarilly present in pre-teen girls though!

Looks like I'll have to plan some family fun for this weekend to keep her occupied


----------



## xLaraCroftx (Sep 10, 2010)

its not present in me neither and im 27


----------



## Alter (Sep 10, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Can someone please test a Star Wars Lethal Alliance card?
> 
> 
> I'd do it myself but I only have 1 DSi. and can't afford to lose it to the update.



Yes, please. I've got the same thing going on here. Personally, I'm using a DSTTi. It's listed as "not functioning", but I haven't seen anyone post evidence of that.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Alter said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They just released a new firmware for the DSTTi that bypasses the firmware lockout.
http://gbatemp.net/t253149-dstti-firmware-...ystems-released

I'm still waiting on Acekard......


----------



## higart (Sep 10, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> Alter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I accidently updated my daughters card with Star Wars Lethal Alliance and it is now giving me an error message.

Also, if you read the whole discussion on the linked post, it appears the DSTTi fix is a spoof and does not work.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Sep 11, 2010)

higart said:
			
		

> gumbyx84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well poop. Sorry about that. Swear when I read it it wasn't updates to say it was fake....


----------



## Saml (Sep 11, 2010)

shango46 said:
			
		

> First Sony with 3.42 and now Nintendo with 1.41. Microsoft, your up next!


They already updates the Windows 7 for anti-piracy!


----------



## DonnaxNL (Sep 11, 2010)

On Acekard2i - AKAIO 1.7 it doesn't work


----------



## zangafan27 (Sep 11, 2010)

All I can say is...

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF**********************************KKKKKKKKKKKKKK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU NINTENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait... I have a ds lite!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2010)

DonnaxNL said:
			
		

> On Acekard2i - AKAIO 1.7 it doesn't work


It won't work until a fix is or ever will be released.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 11, 2010)

Its reasons like this that im glad I stuck with the Ds lite as well, its only problem is the weak speakers. A gba port is way better than a camera and Ds that upgrades to cause problems like this... 

Though I still feel bad for all of you who are having problems with this now... maybe a fix will come out soon hopfully.


----------



## Jaylen (Sep 11, 2010)

well i just have one question...
i know m3i zero is listed as blocked

but...

WHAT ABOUT THE GMP-Z003 Model?
is that one blocked also?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 11, 2010)

Jaylen said:
			
		

> well i just have one question...
> i know m3i zero is listed as blocked
> 
> but...
> ...


Generally, M3iZero listed as blocked refers to all types of M3iZero, but feel free to test and tell us your results at your own risk.


----------



## nodd (Sep 12, 2010)

Jaylen said:
			
		

> well i just have one question...
> i know m3i zero is listed as blocked
> 
> but...
> ...



GMP-Z003 model is also blocked


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Sep 12, 2010)

ouch! that must suck :/ im so glad i NEVER update my dsi firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## joe2001 (Sep 12, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> ouch! that must suck :/ im so glad i NEVER update my dsi firmware
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only time when I update is when I know when all my carts can round it.


----------



## aimansss95 (Sep 12, 2010)

If the 3DS also block flashcards
Then we're all doom


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Sep 12, 2010)

aimansss95 said:
			
		

> If the 3DS also block flashcards
> Then we're all doom



Just dont update lol


----------



## aimansss95 (Sep 12, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> aimansss95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's already there?


----------



## nyuk1998 (Sep 12, 2010)

Has anyone tested the iTouch2?  I e-mailed the iTouch team and I'm waiting for a reply.  Also, is the iTouch a clone for another card?


----------



## wiiuser2 (Sep 12, 2010)

Acecard2i is fixed as well .
Thanks Marsou for the news. See the other thread with filetrip link: http://gbatemp.net/t253569-acekard2i-fix-is-released-today?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

nyuk1998 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tested the iTouch2?  I e-mailed the iTouch team and I'm waiting for a reply.  Also, is the iTouch a clone for another card?


The itouch was created by the M3 Team and more than likely since the M3i Zero doesn't work, then the iTouch2 doesn't work. Sad news is, it can not be upgraded to work on the DSi updates.


----------



## GrandRew (Sep 12, 2010)

wiiuser2 said:
			
		

> Acecard2i is fixed as well .
> Thanks Marsou for the news. See the other thread with filetrip link: http://gbatemp.net/t253569-acekard2i-fix-is-released-today?



Confirmed as working. DSi XL Bronze [1.4], Uk. Ran updates to cards in both that machine and a DS Lite. Both cards work in both systems [before and after update] and can connect to the store.


----------



## nyuk1998 (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> nyuk1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess it's off to buy another card then.  And no update till I get one.  Thanx for the info.

Edit:  According to Simple + Easy Forum for iTouch2 DS  They might be working on something.  http://www.simplepluseasy.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=132

Also, the iTouch website HAS released firmware updates before, so I might be in luck.   http://www.itouchds.com/


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 13, 2010)

meh, DSONEi supposedly getting an update sometime next week, so whatever(then again, I can't recall the last time I used a flashcart for more than 10 minutes)
I'll just collapse from being sick for a few more days in the meantime.
kbai


----------



## e_x_p (Sep 13, 2010)

Any news on M3i Zero yet? They are slow this time ... /nothappy.


----------



## Kragar (Sep 13, 2010)

e_x_p said:
			
		

> Any news on M3i Zero yet? They are slow this time ... /nothappy.




latest news from one of the guys from m3i is "there should be a fix soon" but of course that's really vague. The good news is it will get fixed, it's just a matter of when


----------



## junior120 (Sep 15, 2010)

anyone knows when the the dstti works in version 1.4.1 ?


thanks


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

junior120 said:
			
		

> anyone knows when the the dstti works in version 1.4.1 ?
> 
> 
> thanks


No, it does not, it says right on the front page


----------



## gerbito110 (Sep 16, 2010)

Has somebody already tested the acekard 2i fix??


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 16, 2010)

gerbito110 said:
			
		

> Has somebody already tested the acekard 2i fix??



Yeah, works great.  Icon is now Alex Rider Stormbreaker.


----------



## gerbito110 (Sep 16, 2010)

what about the ez-flash Vi??


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 16, 2010)

gerbito110 said:
			
		

> what about the ez-flash Vi??


The 1.4.1 firmware simply didn't block it, it doesn't need to be updated for it to work.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL Supercard DSTWO fixed it 12 hours later. Ninty are getting slack. Remember when they blocked bannerbomb with the HAXX title ID? bannerbomb v2 was launched with a slightly different title ID, and that worked. You've gotta love them for their blatant love of illegal game downloading;they make it deliberately easy for hackers to fix their updates. Just like the new F/W. Yum.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 16, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> LOL Supercard DSTWO fixed it 12 hours later. Ninty are getting slack. Remember when they blocked bannerbomb with the HAXX title ID? bannerbomb v2 was launched with a slightly different title ID, and that worked. You've gotta love them for their blatant love of illegal game downloading;they make it deliberately easy for hackers to fix their updates. Just like the new F/W. Yum.



lol, you're a n00b. Bannerbomb never had the title ID HAXX, it was ATKN. And it wasn't blocked by title ID either. They changed the way banners were handled, just not enough to fix the issue completely (I think they basically checked specifically for the exploit bannerbomb used in Data Management, but forgot about SD Menu, so with a quick modification, it was working again).


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Someone should really update that main post to this thread to include the cards that have updated to work now.


----------



## nyuk1998 (Sep 16, 2010)

iTouch 2 DID release an update, however this does not fix the compatibility issue with the DSI update.  So....I'm out of a card for a while.  Oh well.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2010)

nyuk1998 said:
			
		

> iTouch 2 DID release an update, however this does not fix the compatibility issue with the DSI update.  So....I'm out of a card for a while.  Oh well.


I don't think the iTouch 2 can be upgrade to work with DSi updates, that's one of the biggest flaws to it


----------



## c_none (Sep 17, 2010)

it has been more than 8 days; in only 24 hours the SC team released a fix for SC2 but nothing for DSione in over a week?
it's just not fair! is this their way of saying go and "the newer" SC product, too?


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 17, 2010)

^^^ When they released the DSTWO update, they said a firmware update for the DSONEi would be made avalible in the week after. So simply wait, it's coming.


----------



## ares9090 (Sep 18, 2010)

Team M3 is getting lazy now, More than a week and no core update, I just want to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  my M3i Zero


----------



## pmk010 (Sep 18, 2010)

Is there new akaio to update my acekard2i so it will work on 1.4.1? I hate nintendo for doing this I feel like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to my DSi.


----------



## Gariscus (Sep 18, 2010)

acekard2i2000 said:
			
		

> Is there new akaio to update my acekard2i so it will work on 1.4.1? I hate nintendo for doing this I feel like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t253569-acekard2i-fix-is-released-today?


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.dsibrew.org/wiki/System_Menu_1.4.2




There's a another update for fix the supercard DS2 !
(However, if you are on 1.4.1 and do not update to 1.4.2 you can still access the DSi Shop.)
1.4,do not update !


----------



## Rydian (Sep 19, 2010)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> http://www.dsibrew.org/wiki/System_Menu_1.4.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the DSTwo can update itself even if the DSi doesn't boot it.

It's other cards that have problems.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes,but Is there a fix for 1.4.2 ?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 19, 2010)

1.4.2 is only for china, and it's the same thing as 1.4.1 for other regions as far as the flash cart blocking goes.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 20, 2010)

Only for China  ?
Oh yes,it's for the iQue DSi....


----------



## joe2001 (Sep 21, 2010)

ares9090 said:
			
		

> Team M3 is getting lazy now, More than a week and no core update, I just want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have -I've just done mine, but I still ain't updating...


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 23, 2010)

buy another card !


----------



## IronRain (Sep 26, 2010)

somebody knows if the AceKard2I Firmware update works/solves the problem?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 26, 2010)

IronRain said:
			
		

> somebody knows if the AceKard2I Firmware update works/solves the problem?


A bit slow on the latest news xD. Yes the latest AK2i firmware update works (it will say some R4 clone's name but it for the AK2i apparently)


----------



## IronRain (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks and sorry,

Didn't saw that there were 32 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again


----------



## IronRain (Sep 26, 2010)

updated and it works!


----------



## AntoJrL (Sep 26, 2010)

This is sad, because myy R4iUltra is half Acekard2i, half r4. 

I need a NDS/L now to update it.

I want my AKAIO cracked 1.5 back!!!


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 26, 2010)

1.5 ?
(now 33)


----------



## belmont (Sep 27, 2010)

Greetings.

I haven't been following the GBA-DS scene so I really don't know anything about all these new carts (I still use my F2A and M3 perfect on my DS Lite) however I have one of those new Action Replay DSi cards that I bought for cheats, homebrew and for exporting/importing saves.

Since I use the DSiWare shop I want to update. Does anyone know if the newest update blocks the AR DSi?


----------



## Jan1tor (Sep 28, 2010)

Your Action Replay card will work just fine even if you update your DSI.


----------



## belmont (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenHedgy (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there a fix for AceKard 2i with Akaio?

Or am I doomed for the actual Acekard for Acekard?


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 2, 2010)

GoldenHedgy said:
			
		

> Is there a fix for AceKard 2i with Akaio?
> 
> Or am I doomed for the actual Acekard for Acekard?




The Acekard update for 1.4.1 has nothing to do with AKAIO. Update with the Acekard update, you'll still have AKAIO firmware.


----------



## minol66 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just updated to firmware 1.4.1 (mistakenly of course). Apparently, flashcard on my DsiXL still works. Probably firmware does not affect all flashcard. I'm using Galaxy Eagle flashcard.


----------



## olevar (Oct 11, 2010)

updated by mistake too. i'm too impatient to wait til r4i-sdhc comes out with an update for their 1.4 cards... so does anyone know a safe vendor that sells their 1.4.1 cards?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2010)

olevar said:
			
		

> updated by mistake too. i'm too impatient to wait til r4i-sdhc comes out with an update for their 1.4 cards... so does anyone know a safe vendor that sells their 1.4.1 cards?


Shoptemp
http://shoptemp.com/?gbatemp


----------



## olevar (Oct 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> olevar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ehh? can you vouch for them? the picture on display isn't even the right one =T. I tried yopool, r4wood & r4ds-ds, but I don't know if it's a good thing or not that apparently they don't accept prepaid mastercards(i use cuz i dont trust the internet T_T)


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 22, 2010)

any1 know when the r4i fix will be released? On their website they've been saying 'We are solving this issue' for ages now - are they actually doing anything???


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 22, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> any1 know when the r4i fix will be released? On their website they've been saying 'We are solving this issue' for ages now - are they actually doing anything???



It'd honestly just be best if you shelled out the $15 for an Acekard 2i.

Acekard 2i @ www.shoptemp.com

Or if you want more bang for your buck, consider this. for the DSL, CycloDS was 50 bucks. It doesn't work on DSi's. DSTWO can do everything CycloDS can do, but more and better. 

[url=http://shoptemp.com/products/Supercard-DSTWO-Card-for-Nintendo-DS-DS-Lite-DSi-p-97.html?ref=299]DSTWO @ www.shoptemp.com

With either cards, you wouldn't have the problems you're having with your R4i, and you'll basically be able to play games that have AP, as soon as they come out.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 22, 2010)

olevar said:
			
		

> ehh? can you vouch for them? the picture on display isn't even the right one =T. I tried yopool, r4wood & r4ds-ds, but I don't know if it's a good thing or not that apparently they don't accept prepaid mastercards(i use cuz i dont trust the internet T_T)


Can we vouch for ShopTemp?

That's a safe yes.



Spoiler



Derp.


----------



## Darksaiyan9000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Y'all I found a way how to actualy bypass the update block hears what to do 
1.reply to me with your email and I give you a spechal folder with all the nesisary documents
2.update your dsi like if you didn't even have your flashcard
3.put your micro SD and remove all the files from it(exsept the games and/or media files) 
4.put the fills that where in the one file I gave you to the root of the SD(like if you where seting up your flashcard)
5.put your SD back in your flash and into your dsi 
6.start it up and then when your in you should get an error saying the same as if nintendo killed it 
7.compleatly reboot your dsi and hold L/R and tap the game icon 
8.you should get the same error but then tap Y and then your in

Warnings/tips:
1.this works only on r4i sdhc(I hadn't tested it with the gold or revolution)
2.this works about %45 percent of the time 
3.you can try to test it on the gold or revolution


----------



## koldsaur (Nov 16, 2010)

ok guys, good news. i updated my gfs dsi and i didnt know 1.4.1 existed so i did some researce and found this

http://www.acekard.com/download/ak2/ak2ifw_update_141.zip

i also have a dsi and i didnt update mine yet, so i downloaded that^ and dragged the dsi file onto my sd memory card and ran it on my dsi that is working with flashcards and accepted everything and waited for it to be 100% done (plug it into your wall charger just in case) and when its done, you can plug it into your dsi that isnt working with the flashcard and it works now, and on top of that, NO MORE DANNY PHANTOM ICON! now its "ALEX RIDER STORMREAKER THQ" and that was literally in caps. and the icon looks cooler. anyway, you can also use a dslite to fix your dsi. if you have any questions, pm me.


----------



## x_r3ap3r_x (Nov 16, 2010)

koldsaur said:
			
		

> ok guys, good news. i updated my gfs dsi and i didnt know 1.4.1 existed so i did some researce and found this
> 
> http://www.acekard.com/download/ak2/ak2ifw_update_141.zip
> 
> i also have a dsi and i didnt update mine yet, so i downloaded that^ and dragged the dsi file onto my sd memory card and ran it on my dsi that is working with flashcards and accepted everything and waited for it to be 100% done (plug it into your wall charger just in case) and when its done, you can plug it into your dsi that isnt working with the flashcard and it works now, and on top of that, NO MORE DANNY PHANTOM ICON! now its "ALEX RIDER STORMREAKER THQ" and that was literally in caps. and the icon looks cooler. anyway, you can also use a dslite to fix your dsi. if you have any questions, pm me.




No need to revive an old thread this fix has been out for ages.


----------



## mechadylan (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't think the newer (can we still call it "new?") icon looks cooler at all.  Farewell, Dannykard... ...you served us well.  T_T


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2010)

mechadylan said:
			
		

> I don't think the newer (can we still call it "new?") icon looks cooler at all.  Farewell, Dannykard... ...you served us well.  T_T


Stormkard 2i > Dannykard 2i.

Though if you called it the Phantomkard 2i, there'd be competition.


----------



## SDANG (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry to bump this thread. 

But I googled up and this forum came on and I want to ask a few questions regarding about this problem.

Yesterday, I accidently went on system settings and pressed system update.
Then I keep getting this error message:
An error has occurred. 
Press and hold the power button etc…”

Does this mean my card is blocked? How can I fix this?

I have this r4 card:





I have a dsi ver 1.4.1E, from UK.

Please help me! As I don't really want to buy a new one as its very expensive!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes it's blocked, good job, NEVER UPDATE A SYSTEM THAT CAN RUN HOMEBREW.

You will need access to any DS/Lite, or a DSi/XL on firmware 1.3 or below in order to run the cart so that you can run the 1.4.1 update on the cart's home page (if there is one, some carts don't offer them because their bootloaders can't be updated so they just tell you to buy a new cart).

If that cart is "very expensive" you got ripped off, as an Acekard 2i is only ~$16 USD.


----------



## SDANG (Dec 8, 2010)

So if I have access to a DS firmware 1.3 below, my card will work again?

http://www.r4dsrevolution.co.uk/new-dsi-14...firmware-update not sure if there's an update for my card.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 8, 2010)

There is none, the page says the company just released a 1.4.1 card like I said and you'll have to buy that, they don't let you update it.

That cart you have will not work on that DS again... and I don't recommend buying the new one because you'll be stuck AGAIN if Nintendo updates the firmware again.

Like I said an Acekard 2i can be updated if you can borrow somebody's DS/Lite for a minute, and is only ~$16 USD.


----------



## SDANG (Dec 8, 2010)

hmm.. that sucks! Why do they keep releasing r4 cards then?! If it's going to be the same?!?! 
With the Acekard 2i, what happens if I accidently did the system update on there then?


----------



## Etalon (Dec 8, 2010)

SDANG said:
			
		

> hmm.. that sucks! Why do they keep releasing r4 cards then?! If it's going to be the same?!?!



Because funny people buy them and give them a lot of $$$.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Concerning the Acekard: You need to flash it before you update your DSi.

Nintendo even explains that an update is going to block "third party deveiced", nobody forces you to update. 

You have to confirm that 2-3 times.


----------



## SDANG (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay, so basically just don't do system update full stop right? 
That seems to be the best solution!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

SDANG said:
			
		

> Why do they keep releasing r4 cards then?!





Because people are stupid enough to buy them.


----------



## Atrocitas (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay made the mistake knowing nothing about Nintendo blocking the cards.

Is there anything I can do with this card 

http://www.ndsill.net/index.asp

I have updated the software. It doesn't say 1.4.1 on it so I presume I have no chance.

But just in case thought I would ask the question....

Cheers all

edit....

If its not going to work whats everyones opinion on the best cart to get?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 25, 2010)

When modding or pirating on systems you NEVER UPDATE without checking online first.
This goes for... everything.

Your cart does not appear to have an updateable bootloader (they just named the firmware version 1.4.1 to get more people to buy it thinking it'll bypass the DSi/XL 1.4.1 firmware update).

You will need to buy a new one, and like before I don't recommend an R4 clone.  What's your budget, and do you care about extra features such as GBA emulation, save states, and slow motion?


----------



## Atrocitas (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I learn by my mistakes at least... (hopefully!!)

I don't need any extra features really. Price is a bit of an issue as I need to get 3. Wouldn't be happy with more than say £30 each.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

Acekard 2i then if you just want to be playing games and don't care about features.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i then if you just want to be playing games and don't care about features.



ShadowSoldier, please write "Acekard, because Akaio is the best" the next time, or I'll ask team "FuckingUseless" to keep an eye on you...


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i then if you just want to be playing games and don't care about features.



Supercard DSTWO then if you just want to be playing and care about features.


----------



## Atrocitas (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.

Merry Christmas all


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

EvangelionEX said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) What the fuck are you on about?
b) Let them keep an eye on me, I don't care.


----------



## smoke14me61 (Dec 26, 2010)

The iPlayer is NOT blocked but the Acekard 2i is.  Unfortunately for my daughter she updated hers when she went to the shop. iPlayer still works fine.


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Dec 26, 2010)

You can update the ak2i if you have a dsi 1.3 or 1.4 or a DS Lite or original DS


----------



## Atrocitas (Dec 30, 2010)

Got The Acekard 2 and it works great on 1.4.1 

Also lots of games that wouldn't work on the R4 now work as well so lots of bonuses.

Thanks all


----------



## Laurence02 (Dec 26, 2011)

DS2 and 2i unblocked. IF you have a version from BEFORE the update, update the firmware and OS.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 26, 2011)

This thread is a year old. Merry Christmas.


----------

